# Amplificador TDA7294 Bridge de 170W + PCB



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 4, 2012)

Subo este pequeño amplificador diseñado con 2 IC TDA 7294 en Modo Bridge, versión mono canal de 170W con su respectivo PCB espejo, la baquela tiene una medida de 6.2cm de Alto x 9.8cm de Ancho, en la conexión ST-BY MUTE instalar un Switch de codillo.
Para alimentar el amplificador pueden incorporar una fuente Min DC de +28V y -28V Max DC +35V y -35V 5Amp, puede usar un transformador con Voltajes Min AC 18V 0 18V  Max AC   24V 0 24V, la fuente se debe conectar  de manera correcta en sus respectivas terminales, especificadas en el screen de la baquela del archivo PDF.

PD: Adjunto el Diagrama y PCB del Sub-Controller de Evens Audio de Tailandia  por si alguien le interesa el controlador, la medida de la baquela es de 4.7cm de Alto x 18.3cm de Ancho.

Para subwoofer suena magnifico garantizado la impedancia es de 8Ω a 16Ω con potencia de salida entre 150W y 170W.

Cordialmente.
SAYTRONIC Luces & Sonido.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 4, 2012)

muy lindo pcb saytronic ¡¡
felicitaciones ¡¡
con que impedancia se los puede cargar ? y algunos datos mas prodrias tirar jaja lo armaste ?
saludos


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 4, 2012)

¿Que utilidad tiene la conexion standby mute? ¿hay que puentearla para que funcione?


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 4, 2012)

tatajara dijo:


> muy lindo pcb saytronic ¡¡
> felicitaciones ¡¡
> con que impedancia se los puede cargar ? y algunos datos mas prodrias tirar jaja lo armaste ?
> saludos



Buen día tatajara, gracias por el comentario, bueno la impedancia ya la mencione entre 8Ω a 16Ω, si lo arme y algún dato más, pues lo construí con este Filter dejo la imagen del diagrama por si le puede ser de utilidad,  garantizado pega duro el Subwoofer.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 4, 2012)

muchas gracias entonses jaja
saludos


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 4, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> ¿Que utilidad tiene la conexion standby mute? ¿hay que puentearla para que funcione?



Buen día zombiesss, la conexión ST-BY MUTE en pocas palabras sirve para que no haya ruidos al encender el parlante el famoso POOF por ello estos IC no necesitan protector de parlante, si no conecta o no se puentea al +Vss no funciona el amplificador es decir queda en silencio y en modo ST-BY, dejo una imagen de conexión con un interruptor de codillo o llave selectora, el cual funciona como encendido, apagado y protección del IC.

Saludos.


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 5, 2012)

SAYTRONIC dijo:


> Buen día zombiesss, la conexión ST-BY MUTE en pocas palabras sirve para que no haya ruidos al encender el parlante el famoso POOF por ello estos IC no necesitan protector de parlante, si no conecta o no se puentea al +Vss no funciona el amplificador es decir queda en silencio y en modo ST-BY, dejo una imagen de conexión con un interruptor de codillo o llave selectora, el cual funciona como encendido, apagado y protección del IC.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la respuesta, mo habia entendido lo del "interruptor de codillo", entonces es un simple interruptor, que enciende el equipo o lo apaga.


----------



## aider melendez (Dic 26, 2012)

compañeros hay la posibilidad de usarlo en 4ohm, por el hecho de que en el auto los parlantes son  a 4 ohm, o tengo que poner 2 parlantes en serie,,, muchas gracias por este buen aporte saytronic


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ene 2, 2013)

aider melendez has pensado como lo alimentarás desde un coche con 12V ??

Alimentandolo desde tan solo 12V no conseguirás tanta potencia





SAYTRONIC dijo:


> Buen día Foristas, subo este pequeño amplificador diseñado con 2 IC TDA 7294 en Modo Bridge, versión mono canal de 170W con su respectivo PCB espejo, la baquela tiene una medida de 6.2cm de Alto x 9.8cm de Ancho, en la conexión



El pdf que has puesto está preparado para imprimilo directamente o no tiene las medidas qeu debe tener ?? lo digo por que en el pdf se me hace enorme, sobrepasa las medidas que dijiste


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 18, 2013)

espectacular aporte! lo estaba buscando!lo quiero conectar a 2 woofers cada uno de 8ohm.. si los conecto en paralelo se me van a 4ohm... es asi? se me quemara o leagrando el disipador si lo quisiera usar a 4ohm? o tendria que conectarlos en serie a los woofers?
otra preguntita capo.. tengo un trafo ya con el filtro puesto y todo y me da +/- 43voltios... lo alimento sin problemas? porq eh visto que se alimentan hasta 50voltios... es asi?
si le tengo que poner disipador mas grande ese no seria el problema.. porque los tengo a los disipadores...
muchas gracias! exelente aporte genio!


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ene 18, 2013)

elgab7 si no me equivoco el TDA7294 aguanta hasta los 40V pero el TDA 7293 (cuya sincronizacion de patas es la misma o eso mencionan en otro apartado del TDA7294) puede aguantar creo que son 50V, que alguien que esté mas sseguro que yo lo asegure.

Hay alguien que haya montado ya este circuito ?? lo digo por que al ver el pdf que subio saytronics es demasiado grande


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2013)

Por que no leen el datasheet del TDA7294???? 
Ahí dice claramente que la máxima tensión de alimentación para una carga de 8Ω en BTL es de 27 Volts y que 35V es para una carga de 16Ω.
Con los TDA en puente NO SE PUEDE colocar una carga de 4Ω por que los vas a quemar!!!!

Por favor, lean el datasheet y dejen de imaginar cosas


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ene 18, 2013)

ezavalla queria que alguien lo asegurara, en el datasheet del 7294 (modo simple, no el bridge) pone claramente que voltaje máximo son 40V, no se este circuito si está preparado para mas o menos voltaje por que como me encontré con lo del pdf no le presté atencion al circuito aun


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 19, 2013)

40V es MAXIMO ... no de trabajo!!
...y menos en bridge.


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 19, 2013)

yo tenia una potencia estereo con 2 tda 1 para cada canal y los usaba en 4ohm... y andaban noches enteras sin ningun tipo de problemas, cero sobrecalentamiento ni distorsion.. pero mi pregunta hiba al ser en modo puente... bueno.. pasemos a esto.. como hago para bajarle esos 3 voltios que tengo demas? o por ahi dejarlo en 38v..  podria sacarle 5volts en vez de 3 para tener un mejor voltaje... como hago para sacarle esos voltios de sobra? cuantos me recomiendan para que funcione bien bien?
disculpen mi ignorancia, electronica aprendi solo simplemente porque me gustaba, y soy aficionado no profesional groso jaja


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 19, 2013)

todo depende del trafo que sea ... si es chico, apenas lo cargas la tension cae bastante ... si esta bien dimensionado ...no.
no se cual es tu caso.
El TDA funciona en 4ohms en modo simple , en bridge es el doble.
de 43 a 27 volts no es facil  bajar .. porque no armas en modo simple y moves un parlante con cada tda?
ahi estaria todo bien.
Para bajar un par de volts podes poner diodos en serie , cae 0,6 v en cada uno pero es una solucion "chancha"
.... espero los colegas no me reten por esto .


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 20, 2013)

gracias antonio, mira ese trafo era de una potencia a transistores vieja, y como se quemaron esos transistores y volo la ,mitad de la placa jaja yo rescato el disipador la carcasa y el trafo para armar este ampli en modo bridge que dejo el amigazo de saytronic...
conectado a la placa me daba 43voltios...
pero sin conectarlo a nada digamos que sin aplicarle carga desconectado de esa placa el trafo solo con el puente rectificador y 2 capacitores de 5.ooouf me saca 82voltios.. O.O sera que cuando lo cargue bajara esa tension? o a que se debe?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 20, 2013)

no entiendo nada... como va a pasar de 43 a 82 !?!?!?!


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ene 21, 2013)

creo que entiendo lo que estás preguntando, en un tranformador simétrico (con doble salida) estás sacando 12-0-12 eso significa que tienes un total de 24Voltios que los puedes repartir en dos salidas (-12Voltios y +12voltios).
En tu caso serán +/- 40Voltios que al medir el voltaje entre sus estremos se sumarian los dos voltajes dandote esos 80Voltios.
Creo que esa es la respuesta a lo que preguntas si es que n ome he equivocado yo y te entendí mal


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 21, 2013)

claro-... ahora que mencionas eso ruben yo cuando hize el despiece y renovacion de soldaduras y eso tiene 2 capacitores de 5000uf x 70v... y estaba cortado la masa osea el negativo que va en puente ambos y yo lo solde nuevamente y de ahi que sale ese voltaje... si... voy a hacer la prueba de desconectar ese puente..
------
no... recien hize la prueba y da 73volts... que cosa rara ese trafo.. sino pruebo con otro 
les dejo adjunta las fotos del trafo...
y las del otro que si me hace renegar mucho le pongo el otro jaja

nota: el trafo que dice arriba 43v es el de que estamos hablando que se va a 80volts---
        el otro trafo es el que quiero utilizar sino resulta este otro..(que lo que quiero saber de este es como saco el voltaje, digamos de donde tengo que sacar el tierra, - y +... de que puntos)
nuevamente gracias por el aguante


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 21, 2013)

No lo tomes a mal ... pero con lo que estas contando ... sos candidato al tremendo fogonazo.. fijate que te ande bien el disyuntor y las termicas ... usa lentes protectores etc....


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 21, 2013)

jajajaja! ya lo encontre a los voltajes... estaban puenteados un bobinado de 35, otro de 24 y el otro de 12 creo... asiq me cuelgo del de 35  ya esta todo probado y andando la fuente.. listo para armar el pcb jaja lo voy a sacar andando antonio y subo el videito che! jee


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 25, 2013)

una pregunta.. sigo teniendo problemas con los transformadores endemoniados estos! -.- la cosa es asi.. en ambos tengo 30 ac punto medio y 30 ac
los rectifico y me da 60 con los diodos y capacitores.. como hago para que me de os 30 benditos voltios?

podria ser que tenga que tomar de 15ac - 15ac .. pero en el otro tengo los 12 puntomedio y 12volts ac.. los rectifico y se me van a 80volts 

se me quemaron los papeles... me parece que los tiro al medio de la calle jaja


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ene 25, 2013)

elgab7 cuando compras o tienes un transformador o algún tipo de generador que te de corriente alterna, al rectificarla y hacerla continua te dará otro voltaje distinto, es equivalente a está formula:

V(voltaje el transformador)x Raiz cuadrada de 2 = Voltaje en continua

eso quiere decir esto: (con 30 Voltios)( raiz cuadrada de 2 = 1.4142)

30x1.4142 = 42.4Voltios

lo que no se es el porqué te da esa barbaridad de 60Voltios, no creo que hayas hecho un doblador de tension involuntariamente y despues hayas bajado la tension con alguna resistencia...
Otra cosa es, en el transformador pone 30Voltios pero si te está dando +/-42Voltios en la realidad eso explicaria lso 60 voltios que te da en continua.A el como puedes bajarlo no puedo contestarte con una respuesta en condiciones con lo cual me cayo y dejo que otros te ayuden en eso


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 25, 2013)

gracias ruben yo lo medi directo con el tester.. y fui sacando ls medidas de voltaje asi porq no tenia indicacion alguna...
quiere decir que no me sirve? no ahi alguna forma de solamente sacar de 1 solo punto el voltaje sin tener que usar si o si los 2 puntos mas el punto medio? osea 30ac - punto medio...


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ene 26, 2013)

sinecesitas 30-0-30 no se si podrias hacer lo siguiente:
coges una de las salidas(esos 60Vcc) y la haces simétrica (habia algún circuito con condensadores por ahí, ahora no tengo tiempo de ponertelo, si lo encuentro te lo pongo)
con eso conseguirias la mitad del voltaje.

NOSE si para conseguir el doble de amperaje en la salida podrias colocar la otra saida de la misma forma en paralelo, que alguien nos heche una mano con esto


----------



## elgab7 (Ene 26, 2013)

ahi les dejo la imagen adjunto de como seria... lo que quiero es mantener esos 30 volt cuando la rectifico y le pongo los capacitores... pero se me sube a 60


----------



## GEGL (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola que tal yo tengo una duda con este amplificador la verdad ya estuve buscando y no encuentro nada, mira SAYTRONIC yo realice el amplificador y estuvo funcionando le conecte +25v, -25v DC y un parlante de 8 ohms a 400 watts rms, y ayer haciendo un bass test el TDA de la derecha exploto, pero eso no es lo curioso, sino que al cambiarlo se empezó a calentar el de la izquierda, revisando el diagrama me encontré con que una venas de cobre se reventaron las soldé, pero un nada, y ya van 3 TDA que me quema, crees que necesite realizar otro diagrama, lo curioso es que en la patita numero 6 en el TDA de la izquierda me registra un leve voltaje, y en el de la derecha no, ya no quiero quemar mas circuitos puesto que vivo en un lugar donde es muy difícil encontrarlos, y ya no se que mas puedo hacer, es muy sensible este amplificador en modo puente??? porque tengo uno sencillo y me ha trabajado al 100%


----------



## rlcapo (Feb 27, 2013)

Recomiendo urgentemente estañar las pistas de alimentación y las de salida al parlante, ya que son demasiado delgadas en algunas partes, debio ser que cuando exigiste los ci las pistas no soportaron y se cortaron.
saludos.


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 4, 2013)

ayuda no funciona cuando enciendo el stand by mas cuando le hago el multimetro en modo continuidad y mido gnd con negativo da un ratito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> ayuda no funciona cuando enciendo el stand by mas cuando le hago el multimetro en modo continuidad y mido gnd con negativo da un ratito


 
Tu fuente es de 30 mas 30 V ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 4, 2013)

silverx1....la ayuda que te puedo dar...es... mostranos lo que armaste con fotos.... y las subis a nuestro servidor... la otra duda que tengo......es la placa pues es tu primer mensaje...¡¿¿¿¿ este es el hilo original o lo sacaste de otro lado ?????? ...lo mas problable es que allas hecho algo mal o armado mal.. ....pone todos los datos que mas puedas..asi vas a tener la solucion..." y no se le puede hechar la culpa al inventor de la polvora..... si para mezclarla.... usas un martillo "


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jun 4, 2013)

hola tengo un  diagrama que dice que se lo puede yevar a 400 w al tda 7294 puede ser esto????


----------



## crimson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola José circuit, 40 + 40 V en 4 ohm no te dá más de 180W con mucho viento a favor... hay que tener en cuenta las pérdidas. Fijate cómo calcular la potencia en este artículo:
AMP25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A
Este amplificador es un clase AB reforzado con un clase B (los transistores de salida en paralelo). No es algo que me guste...
Saludos C


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 6, 2013)

amigo dos metros disculpen por desesperarme tanto creí q*ue* nadie me iba a ayudar, yo usé el pcb de saytronic con tda 7294 q*ue* está en el foro

aun soy nuevo en esto y no se como subir la foto perdonen por favor.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 6, 2013)

:estudiando:silverx1..trata de subir.al servidor del foro fotos dela placa que armaste vos.. lo mas clara posible...de la fuente tambien  y cual es el esquema o plano que usaste ... y alli vemos que esta mal...PD :  pone en el buscador arriba de la pagina "como subir archivos " asi podes mostrar fotos..:estudiando:


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 6, 2013)

pasa q*ue* armé en detalle ese ampli el pcb de saytronic y puse el interruptor de stand by y no dió, mi trafo es de 30 volt al rectificarlo da 35 volt

hice un truco puse un potenciometro variable de 10 k entre gnd y el negativo y todo anduvó perfecto unas 3 horas al rato se qemarón los tda 7294

gracias amigo locode la fonola ahora estoy desde celular y son las 1.45 am aqui en bolivia mañana temprano subo fotos y haber q*ue* falla en ere

la verdad el sonido es excelente y fuerte y lleva pocas piezas es mas barato q*ue* armar con transistores ya q*ue* yo arme uno de 200 Watios y a la semana se quemó creí q*ue* er*a* el tra*ns*f*ormador*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Por favor *poné detalles de la fuente* , ese amplificador utiliza *fuente doble* y nunca mencionaste eso.

Me da la impresión que le estás poniendo una fuente simple !



			
				silverx1 dijo:
			
		

> auxilio por favor resulta que lo ensamble en detalle y cuando enciendo el stand by no funciona* sin embargo pongo el multimetro en continuidad y hago contacto el gnd con el negativo del circuiito y recien da un ratito* y se va bajando todo el volumen a cero que puede ser, *aclaro que el gnd lo tengo libre* ya que uso un trafo de 30 volts


 
Si solo tenés un transformador simple tendrias que hacer esta fuente :


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 6, 2013)

saludos amigos de nuevo por aqui intentare subir las fotos no se como pero haber intentaré


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Aclaro amigos, mi trafo tiene dos devanados simples uno de 30 volts y otro de 9 volts, por favor si alguien pudiera modificar esta pcb y agregarle proteccion ya que los tda 7294 se quemaron luego de 3 horas y eso que le agregué dissipador y ventilador, no calentaba asi pero no se creo que es mi trafo por que hice uno con transistores de 200 watts igual a la semana quemó los transistores

por favor que sera el problema no??? quiero volver a hacer este mismo proyecto, pero si alguien podria decirme por que no dió y cuando puse una resistencia variable de 10k entre el gnd y el polo negativo de la placa recién arrancó perfecto 3 horas y se quemaron los transistores.

Si alguien podria modificar esta pcb para que sea irrompible y que tenga adiccion original para conexion de ventilador.

resumen de problemas=

1.- no da luego de ensamblarlo todo
2.- no tiene proteccion para los tda
3.-No tiene conexion para ventilador
4- Mi fuente simple es de 30volts con 2 capacitores electrolíticos de 4700mf a 50volts y sus diodos rectificadores que le convierte en 42volts estara bien esta ????

De antemano infinitamente agradecido, soy un estudiante de electrónica y el profesor que tengo no me quiere enseñar estos temas avanzados, solo me da electrónica básica asi que yo tengo que estudiar por mi cuenta y entrarme mas en la electrónica que es mi fascinación desde que tenia 6 años y puedo ayudar a otros si necesitan ayuda tambien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Está mal tu fuente , tenés que reformarla como ésta :


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias amigo y solo eso de la fuente es no hay ningun otro problema???? no quiero volver a perder mis preciosos tdas ya que aqui son escasos y difíciles de hallar

osea que para este tipo de amplificador mi fuente que arme no sirve; hay de dos maneras de rectificar la corriente????



amigo dosmetros si fuese posible me expliques estos dos procesos de rectificar la corriente del transformador por favor, y otra preguntilla no tendrás algun pcb para hacerla variable mi fuente, esque ya no quiere que se quemen mis proyectos quiero ponerle el voltaje exacto, si necesitas algo me decís.


----------



## pipa09 (Jun 7, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> osea que para este tipo de amplificador mi fuente que arme no sirve; hay de dos maneras de rectificar la corriente????


No soy Dos Metros pero igual te ayudo, para alimentar los ampli se usan generalmente dos tipos de fuentes, algunos usan una fuente comun o convencional (con un voltaje positivo con respecto a OV) , como es el caso de tu fuente, y otra es las de voltaje Simetricos (fuente partida) que ulizan un voltaje positivo y otro voltaje negativo con respecto a GND, la cual es la que deberias utilizar para usar con tu amplificador, de esa manera no habria problemas en el funcionamiento.
Con tu transformador, deberias usar el circuito que te paso el compañero 2M para poder pasar de un voltaje comun a una fuente partida!


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola de nuevo amigos publico esta pcb de 350 watts si hay algun experto que pueda rediseñar esta pcb ya que las pistas estan muy pegadas seria una gran ayuda por favor ..

agradecido enormemente con este foro pueden publicarlo y ayudarme porfavor


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 8, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo amigos publico esta pcb de 350 watts si hay algun experto que pueda rediseñar esta pcb ya que las pistas estan muy pegadas seria una gran ayuda por favor ..
> 
> agradecido enormemente con este foro pueden publicarlo y ayudarme porfavor



Las imágenes son muy pequeñas 

El pcb de SAYTRONIC se ve bien debe ser la fuente o los tdas son truchos


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 8, 2013)

amigo sergiod tu sabes de esto de rediseñar esta pcb del modelo brutus con 4 tdas o si coneces a alguien publicalo por favor ah y solo hasle clic en la imagen y se ve en taño completo luego la guardas en tu pc



aun no he hecho la prueba de esa fuente ya que estoy esperando conseguir unos pesos para volver a comprar esos preciosos tdas que se quemaron creo que mi trafo es demasiado para este tda bridge de saytronic cuando haga esa fuente simetrica mejor me compro otro trafo ya que en otros foros he visto que le alimentan con 18 voltios a 5 amperes imaginense yo dandole con 30 voltios razon se quemaron los tdas.



Una duda amigo sergiod estuve viendo tu pcb de saytronic vi que le modificaste los componentes en lugar de los puentes le pusiste resistencias; eso no afectará el desempeño del ampli de saytronic??? o mas bien le sirve de proteccion para que no se vuelvan a quemar.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 8, 2013)

No solo se debe poner puentes no resistencias, puse resistencias para que a la hora de imprimir la capa de cobre no salguen los puentes.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 13, 2013)

Armada la version con 2 TDA7294 (la de Saytronic). Trabajando con 24+24 V, 5A, Filtros de  4700uF y parlante de 8ohms. Tuve  que reducir la placa a 5.7 x 9.1 cm para que coincidiera con los componentes y reforzar las pistas delgaditas del pin 14 del primer TDA, pero jalo a la primera y bastante bien. Mueve una pantalla 4x10" de 8ohms hasta donde mi oido soportó. Lo que no me queda claro es el switch de Stand-By, lo deje con un puente y no escucho pop cuando enciendo el amplificador.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 13, 2013)

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Armada la version con 2 TDA7294 (la de Saytronic). Trabajando con 24+24 V, 5A, Filtros de  4700uF y parlante de 8ohms. Tuve  que reducir la placa a 5.7 x 9.1 cm para que coincidiera con los componentes y reforzar las pistas delgaditas del pin 14 del primer TDA, pero jalo a la primera y bastante bien. Mueve una pantalla 4x10" de 8ohms hasta donde mi oido soportó. Lo que no me queda claro es el switch de Stand-By, lo deje con un puente y no escucho pop cuando enciendo el amplificador.



Excelente compañero ya decía que funcionaba de una; el Stand-By cuando se puentea es para que funcione y si no lo puenteas esta en Stand-By solo energizado pero no funciona.(Oh me estaré confundiendo)

Gracias por comentarnos tu experiencia


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Señores,  hice la fuente dobladora de tensión y adivinen que; simplemente  se escuchó un ruidito y no da me volvió a quemar los transistores, lo peor es que lo estaba probando con una fuente de 12 volts que? no se que mas decir.... estoy totalmente deshilucionado y triste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2013)

Que tensiones da tu fuente dobladora ?


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 17, 2013)

hola de nuevo amigo



mira te digo usé un trafo de 12 volts; con la fuente dobla dora sale 22 volt y entre gnd y negativo, de esta fuente, sale 23 volts



Que hago, trabajar duro y se vuelve a joder, con menos voltaje todavia...



Amigo EME-Juan Andrade me gustaría saber mas datos acerca de tu proyecto con este pcb de saytronic, como es que supuestamente a tí te funcionó???, de ser así tienes un trafo de 26 volts, con la fuente dobladora de tensión habria llegado a 51 voltios mas o menos, habrias hecho explotar los integrados....


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 17, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> hola de nuevo amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Compañero silver, los amplificadores con monolíticos TDA y mucho mas cuando se conecten en Bridge, jamás se deben conectar con fuentes dobladoras, si alguien te dijo que funcionaba estupendamente es mentira, estos amplificadores trabajan solo con fuentes con Tap central, si no quieres seguir teniendo problemas y decepciones debes conseguir un Trafo con Tap central con un voltaje de 18V 0 18V AC va estupendamente, en otros amplificadores como de transistores o en preamplificadores +15V -15V DC puede que funcionen eso si no llega ni al 70% funcional, pero la verdad no es recomendable realizar estás fuentes dobladoras con Amplificadores Clase D

Ten en cuenta que la impedancia mínima para este amplificador en Bridge es de 8Ω si forzas el amplificador a una impedancia mucho menor de la que te indico será un desastre, también debes agregar una pequeña Red Zobel, porque la oscilaciones inversas se multiplican mucho mas, cuando manejas amplificadores en modo puente y esta actúa como un amortiguador, protegiendo el TDA y tu parlante


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mil disculpas, probé esta fuente con mi trafo de 30 voltios y en la salida dc sale 24 voltios y entre gnd y negativo sale 25 voltios, efecto contrari al de mi trafo de 12 voltios no???



Amigo cirax, gracias por tu ayuda de verdad que hace falta más gentes como tú, hasta ahora ya voy perdiendo como 8 integrados tdas. Deberian penalizar a esta gente que hace maldad así. Porcierto si hice la red zobel para proteger mis tdas.  Entonces este pcb funciona con trafo con tap central no??


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 18, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> Mil disculpas, probé esta fuente con mi trafo de 30 voltios y en la salida dc sale 24 voltios y entre gnd y negativo sale 25 voltios, efecto contrari al de mi trafo de 12 voltios no???
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo cirax, gracias por tu ayuda de verdad que hace falta más gentes como tú, hasta ahora ya voy perdiendo como 8 integrados tdas. Deberian penalizar a esta gente que hace maldad así. Porcierto si hice la red zobel para proteger mis tdas. Entonces este pcb funciona con trafo con tap central no??


 

Compañero silverx1, olvídate de los Trafos simples para este tipo amplificador, debes conectarlo con un Trafo con Tap central, el PCB lo revisé y funciona estupendo esta muy bien elaborado, te pasa este tipo de cosas es porque para elaborar estos amplificadores y mucho mas los Clase D, debes tener un buen conocimiento en electrónica de Potencia, y si hasta ahora vas en la electrónica básica se te va a dificultar mucho, pero si quieres aprender por tu propia cuenta, empieza por estudiar y realizar fuentes de alimentación para resolver estos imprevistos por tu cuenta, porque las fuentes de alimentación son el corazón de los amplificadores, no creo que sea por maldad es que muchas personas desconocen que estos amplificadores con IC Monolíticos jamás se les puede conectar fuentes dobladoras, pero el aporte del compañero Saytronic dice específicamente que la fuente debe ser con Tap central y comenta también los valores de este mismo.


----------



## AVILA (Jun 18, 2013)

saludos a todos, existe la opción de utilizar el TDA7293V que tiene características similares pero soporta mayor tensión, y dentro de la ficha técnica menciona que también se puede poner en paralelo para manejar impedancias menores, hay solo la diferencia de un capacitor en el pin 12 y una salida de clip en el pin 5 el cual puede dejarse sin conexión, revísenlo creo que puede ser mejor que el TDA7294V



saludos nuevamente, también les dejo este otro C.I. UPC 1342V que es un excitador para potencias al rededor de 110W con 2 transistores bipolares, funciona muy bien y fácil de realizar, tambien el UPC 1298V y el UPC 1225V para menores potencias.


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Una pregunta por favor, el tap central del trafo da voltaje con el negativo????



estuve estudiando este tema de los trafos, y esta fuente dobladora de tensión dice que es una alternativa para los trafos sin tap central, por eso pregunto si el tap central de los trafos da voltaje???
Yo tengo trafo simple y comprarme uno asi me sale mucho dinero aqui. Ahora ando pobre invertí todo en los tdas 7293 y todos ´se jodieron con este pcb de saytronic, que trato de entender.



Amigo Avila no sabía de este otro integrado woww y sera mas caro que el tda 7293??? no tendras pcbs por favor del tda 7293, ya ando deshecho con este de saytronic. O de pcb de este upc que dijiste que igual potente, porfavor



Amigo Cyrax enormemente agradecido y con todos los compañeros que intentaron ayudarme ...


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 19, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> Una pregunta por favor, el tap central del trafo da voltaje con el negativo????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Compañero silver, el Trafo con Tap Central el Tap es de 0V, si mides de un extremo al Tap te marcara un voltaje ejemplo 18V AC, igual si mides del otro extremo al Tap te marcara 18V AC, si mides de extremo a extremo te marcara 36V AC, un Trafo con Tap central es como si tuvieras 2 transformadores en uno solo, recuerda que un Trafo no tiene polaridad, pero al rectificar y filtrar la fuente su voltaje toma polaridad, de un extremo positivo al Tap central que seria GND te marcaria +25V y el otro extremo que es el negativo al Tap te marcaria -25V aumenta el voltaje, el problema no esta en el PCB el problema esta en la fuente, has dañado varios TDA porque primero solo le conectaste un voltaje positivo y GND es decir +30V y 0V DC grave error, porque este necesita otro voltaje de polaridad contraria 0V y -30V DC, luego le colocaste un doblador y mal conectado te lleva a muchas decepciones, porque no se debe usar fuentes dobladoras en amplificadores clase D en modo puente. 

Así uses otro PCB 100% probado si no usas un Trafo adecuado con Tap central nunca te va a funcionar al 100%, así sea con el amplificador Bridge TDA7294 o TDA7293, si solo tienes el Trafo simple busca un amplificador correspondiente que use ese tipo de fuentes pero si quieres seguir insistiendo con el TDA puedes armar este Monofónico, porque te fuiste a lo grande y es mejor comenzar con amplificadores pequeños, créeme no muchos sacan amplificadores en modo puente a la primera

Amplificador Monofónico fuente Simple:

Sitio Oficial: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mono.php

Este amplificador si se arma como debe ser funciona muy bien, pero usa fuente simple así que eso ya esta a tu criterio.



No olvides que cuando se construye amplificadores siempre se debe conectar el amplificador con una lámpara en serie a la entrada de voltaje AC para evitar daños, cortos o mal funcionamiento en el amplificador y así no tener dolores de cabeza ni dolores en el bolsillo.


----------



## AVILA (Jun 19, 2013)

que tal silverx 1, si tengo diseñado un PCB pero lo tengo en traxmarkr del programa cirmaker y no he logrado transferirlo a PDF para compartirlo y no tengan problema para abrir dicho archivo, con respecto a la potencia  que se puede lograr con el UPC 1342V te puedo decir que en alguna ocasión acople una segunda etapa de transistores y logre hasta 350w limpios de distorsión, voy a dibujar la configuración mas adelante y se las comunico, sin contrariar lo dicho por otros participantes sobre el problema de tener un tap central en tu fuente de alimentación podría recomendarte que pusieras dos capacitores electrolíticos de 5000uf por lo menos seriados y el punto central utilizarlo como punto "0" (conectarlo a GND, tierra, etc.) esto genera un equilibrio o punto central, sin embargo no hay como tener el tap central ya que este estabiliza mucho mejor tus alimentaciones, puedes intentarlo aunque esto no garantiza la solución de tu problema, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## aider melendez (Jun 19, 2013)

para 8 ohm +-25v y da  150w,,, para 16 ohm +-35v y da 170w de salida, es lo que dice el datasheet


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Enormemente agradecido con el compañero cyrax, se tomó su tiempo en explicar un gran detalle, no sólo a mí, sinó a toda esta gran comunidad lo felicito y a ávila tambíen que muy pronto nos sorprenderá con su aporte. Saludo a todos y gracias por su aporte más claro que el agua.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 23, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Amigo EME-Juan Andrade me gustaría saber mas datos acerca de tu proyecto con este pcb de saytronic, como es que supuestamente a tí te funcionó???, de ser así tienes un trafo de 26 volts, con la fuente dobladora de tensión habria llegado a 51 voltios mas o menos, habrias hecho explotar los integrados....



Holas Silverx1. Mi trafo entrega 24+24 VCA que al rectificar me resultan como -35 , 0 , +35 VCD. No estoy usando ningun doblador de tensión.  El TDA7294 opera en rangos normales a ±40VCD y maximos de ±50VCD. Te reitero que esta operando y la verdad suena sorprendentemente fuerte. En mi grupo musical tocamos con un CA12 (2x700w/8) y un XLS1500(2x300x/8) asi que estoy acostumbrado al escandalo. De hecho, me voy a armar uno para monitor jeje.


----------



## silverx1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bueno, EME_JuanAndrade; Pues al parecer otra persona con tu nombre afirmana haber usado esa fuente dobladora de tensión. La pregunta es; Tu trafo es trafo normal o con tap central??? me gustaría saberlo por favor, y si tuvieras algun pcb de mayor potencia con este integrado, súbelo por favor..


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 25, 2013)

Silverx1: No se si mi mensaje pueda malinterpretarse por el contexto. Lo repito identico solo para aclarar.
_
"Armada la version con 2 TDA7294 (la de Saytronic). Trabajando con 24+24  V, 5A, Filtros de  4700uF y parlante de 8ohms. Tuve  que reducir la  placa a 5.7 x 9.1 cm para que coincidiera con los componentes y reforzar  las pistas delgaditas del pin 14 del primer TDA, pero jalo a la primera  y bastante bien. Mueve una pantalla 4x10" de 8ohms hasta donde mi oido  soportó. Lo que no me queda claro es el switch de Stand-By, lo deje con  un puente y no escucho pop cuando enciendo el amplificador."_

Aclaro que cuando digo que mi trafo es de 24 + 24 me refiero que es un trafo de 48v en alterna con derivación central (central tap). Lo saque de un modular (no recuerdo marca o modelo). La rectificación la realiza un puente de 8A de los cuadraditos y el filtraje son un par de capacitores de 4700uF/63v (uno para cada rama) y un par de ceramicos de 100nf. La placa que emplee es la misma que se ofrece en el pdf del primer post, solo la reduje un poco de tamaño con Corel Draw.

He visto algunos proyectos con 4 integrados pero para el tda7293   Aclaro que esos no los he probado, aunque recuerdo que la datasheet si mencionaba (pagina 8) que se pueden conectar modulos amplificadores identicos conectados en paralelo sin la necesidad de resistencias adicionales en sus salidas. Tambien en ebay venden modulos puente paralelo ya ensamblados, asi que al menos parece posible.


----------



## vcastro33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ante todo un saludo a todos los del foro. He leído los 65 comentarios de este foro y quisiera me aclararan una duda. El usuario Dosmetros recomendó al usuario "SilverX1" utilizar el circuito de una fuente dobladora, creo que la página "Construyasuvideorocola.com", para poner en marcha el proyecto propuesto en este foro. pero el usuario "Cyrax", indicó que no se debe alimentar un circuito como este con un doblador de tensión. Lo ideal según conozco es usar fuente simétrica. Quisiera saber si se puede o no usar un doblador, ya que intento poner en marcha este proyecto y poseo un transformador sin tap, de 28 VAC. Agradeciendo de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Lo de la fuente dobladora se emplea *como última emergencia* , si es que ya tenés el transformador y no conseguis el otro , necesita díodos y capacitores *mucho mas generosos* que en una fuente convencional.

O sea , no es que yo le haya recomendado usar esa fuente , sino que él estaba alimentando su amplificador con fuente simple , y se podía probar con la dobladora a ver si el amplificador funcionaba correctamente.

Pero yo probaría con un diseño un tanto mejor :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm

Saludos !



Saludos !


----------



## vcastro33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Gracias por su respuesta, voy a tratar de conseguir un transformador con Tap, o en última instancia implementar el circuito sugerido.


----------



## silverx1 (Jul 15, 2013)

vcastro33 ; Yo probé esa fuente dobladora de tensión de videorockola .com, con un trafp de 12 volt 500 miliamperes  y lo que hizo fue quemar mis 2 ci tda 7293. Prueba haber con tu trafo que está mejor y comenta. Según esa página asegura que con trafos como el tuyo si funciona. Para comprar otro trafo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Esa fuente dobladora a lo sumo zumbará , pero  no te quema un amplificador , te pasó otra cosa.


----------



## silverx1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Amigo DOSMETROS si podrias por favor especificar los  tres cables de salida de esa fuente dobladora, a lo mejor lo conecté mal por eso ami no me funcionó y se quemaron los dos C.I.... Un dibujito pequeño...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2013)

Económica :




Mejor ! :


----------



## tatajara (Jul 18, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Económica :
> 
> http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/5461/dobladordetension.gif
> 
> ...



dome ya lo he visto varias veces ese circuito 
pero mi duda es, con esos dos cap de 4700 basta o le ara falta algo ? por que siendo que vos usas media rama para hacer dos, necesitas algo mas o yo estoy equivocado?
saludos


----------



## silverx1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfecto, mi preguanta es; Cual de esas 3 salidas sería el tap central por favor....


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 18, 2013)

adjunto estos esquemas en puente del tda7294, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## silverx1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Amigo dosmetros si podrias subir el pcb para esa fuente dobladora que es mejor porfavor. O si alguien más tiene el pcb agradezco enormemente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2013)

tatajara dijo:


> dome ya lo he visto varias veces ese circuito
> pero mi duda es, con esos dos cap de 4700 basta o le ara falta algo ? por que siendo que vos usas media rama para hacer dos, necesitas algo mas o yo estoy equivocado?
> saludos


 
Mejoraría aumentando los capacitores (y los díodos)




silverx1 dijo:


> Perfecto, mi preguanta es; Cual de esas 3 salidas sería el tap central por favor....


 
la conección del medio es tierra-masa ,  no tiene nada que ver con "el tap central" 




silverx1 dijo:


> Amigo dosmetros si podrias subir el pcb para esa fuente dobladora que es mejor porfavor. O si alguien más tiene el pcb agradezco enormemente...


 
No lo tengo


----------



## tatajara (Jul 19, 2013)

> Mejoraría aumentando los capacitores (y los díodos)


haaa esa era la duda ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## silverx1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Entonces.... ayudenme porfavor cual de los 3 cables de salida de la primera fuente dobladora( económica), va a donde me pide el tap central?????

El - , + ó el gnd. Cual de esos tres iría de tap central???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2013)

silverx1 dijo:


> Entonces.... ayudenme porfavor cual de los 3 cables de salida de la primera fuente dobladora( económica), va a donde me pide el tap central?????
> 
> El - , + ó el gnd. Cual de esos tres iría de tap central???


 
*Subí una imagen de donde te pide el tap central , porque volvés loco a todo el mundo con preguntas y no aportas datos !  *


----------



## djstigma (Oct 16, 2013)

hola disculpen si pongo mi pregunta donde no va es que soy nuevo.
mi pregunta es la siguiente, arme este amplificador en bridge con el circuito este
lo estoy alimentando con una fuente con tap central 10,5v 0 10,5v ac al rectificar
queda en 12,5v 0 12,5v dc osea unos 24v para el + - 
mi duda es que si es poco voltaje porque no tira 150w ni de casualidad
la hoja de datos del tda dice que son 25v en bridge pero el pdf dice 35v de alimentacion
si alguien me pudiera decir si estoy haciendo algo mal les agradesco


----------



## crimson (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola djstigma, con esa tensión no llegás a 150W. Leé éste artículo que explica el tema de tensión de alimentación y potencia:
AMP 25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2013)

Yo te iba a decir que con ±12 V te daba justo para ponerle el "arrorró mi niño" al bebé 

Saludos !


----------



## djstigma (Oct 16, 2013)

hola gracias por la respuesta.
capas que yo me exprese mal, en pdf del tda7294 dice que con 25v y una carga de 8ohms entrega 150w y con 35v y 16ohms 170w
en el pdf con el circuito que arme dice que se alimente con 35v pero asumo que se refiere
a una carga de 16ohms, por ese motivo lo alimento con 25v
y ya asi calienta el disipador, no creo que sea poco voltaje dadas las especificaciones del fabricante. 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## malesi (Oct 16, 2013)

djstigma dijo:


> hola gracias por la respuesta.
> capas que yo me exprese mal, en pdf del tda7294 dice que con 25v y una carga de 8ohms entrega 150w y con 35v y 16ohms 170w
> en el pdf con el circuito que arme dice que se alimente con 35v pero asumo que se refiere
> a una carga de 16ohms, por ese motivo lo alimento con 25v
> ...





Pero sera 25+25  y 35+35 voltios no?
Tu le estas alimentando con 12+12v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2013)

A ver , con ±12v , excursionará hasta ±8V , como es bridge-puente consideramos los 16V , lo llevamos a RMS dividiéndolo por √2 = 11,3 Vrms.

Ahora Potencia será = V² / R =

P = (11.3)² / R =
P = 127,7 / 16 Ω = 8 W
P = 127,7 / 8Ω = 16 W
P = 127,7 / 4Ω = 32 W
P = 127,7 / 2Ω = 63 W

Éstos son solo cálculos teóricos y no quiere decir que sea posible

Saludos !


----------



## djstigma (Oct 16, 2013)

malesi dijo:


> Pero sera 25+25  y 35+35 voltios no?
> Tu le estas alimentando con 12+12v



la verdad nose que decirte el pdf dice 25v pero no aclara si son 25+25
es muy probable que yo este mirando mal algo ya que no veo bien por una lecion en la vista
yo se que en modo simple osea un solo tda soporta asta 40v
en bridge 25v pero nose si es 40+40 y 25+25 esa es mi duda intente subir el pdf y no me deja
si alguien puede buscarlo en google y sacarme de la duda estaria bueno. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2013)

Vs Supply Voltage (No Signal) ±50 V (máximo sin señal)

Vs Supply Range Min±10 Max±40 V 

Vs = ±27V, R L = 4Ω 70 Wrms
Vs = ± 31V, R L = 6Ω 70 Wrms
Vs = ± 35V, R L = 8Ω 70 Wrms

- Los otros son W pico o musicales que no cuentan -

Fijate que *siempre* se refiere a ± V


----------



## djstigma (Oct 16, 2013)

ok ok ahi lo alimente con 25+25 y mejoro mucho pero no tira 150w jaja
y el sonido distorciona un poco cuando se le exige
el trafo es de unos 3 amp calculo que es medio poco para sacarle el maximo
bueno gracias a todos


----------



## edwindj (Oct 29, 2013)

Buenas tardes disculpen una consulta en 4 ohm que voltaje de alimentación debe trabajar el circuito tda7294 en modo puente.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 29, 2013)

]Vs = ±27V, R L = 4Ω 70 Wrms


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 9, 2013)

edwindj dijo:


> Buenas tardes disculpen una consulta en 4 ohm que voltaje de alimentación debe trabajar el circuito tda7294 en modo puente.



En modo puente no deben usarse cargas inferiores a 8Ω. si queres cargarlo con 4 Ω usa el circuito simple nomas, y si queres cargarlo con 2 Ω vas a tener que buscar el circuito en paralelo (TDA7293) que te tira mas potencia con menos impedancia. Saludos.



jose circuit dijo:


> ]Vs = ±27V, R L = 4Ω 70 Wrms



Esa info es para el circuito simple, no puente...


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 1, 2014)

Es un gran problema eso de no poder conectar parlantes de 4 Ohms, qué tal si quiero destinar el circuito para alimentar un único subwoofer potente ? bastaría con simplemente remplazar los TDA7294 por los TDA7293 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2014)

Y si leemos *un poquito* los datashiits ?! fijate lo que hace con las tensiones de alimentación Vs. la impedancia de parlante 

*TDA7293* :

P tot - Output Power V S = ±45V; R L = 8Ω; THD = 10% 140 W musicales
P tot - Output Power V S = ±30V; R L = 4Ω; THD = 10% 110 W musicales

P O RMS - Continuous Output Power d = 1% R L = 4 Ω ; V S = ± 29V, 80W rms
P O RMS - Continuous Output Power d =10% R L = 4 Ω ; V S = ±29V 100W rms

************************************************

*TDA7294*

Music Power (RMS) d = 10% ; R L = 8 Ω ; V S = ±38V 100W musicales
Music Power (RMS) d = 10% ; R L = 6 Ω ; V S = ±33V 100W musicales
Music Power (RMS) d = 10% ; R L = 4 Ω ; V S = ±29V 100W musicales


P O RMS Continuous Output Power d = 0.5% ; V S = ± 35V, R L = 8Ω 70W rms
P O RMS Continuous Output Power d = 0.5% ; V S = ± 31V, R L = 6Ω 70W rms
P O RMS Continuous Output Power d = 0.5% ; V S = ± 27V, R L = 4Ω 70W rms


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si leemos *un poquito* los datashiits ?! fijate lo que hace con las tensiones de alimentación Vs. la impedancia de parlante



Ya veo amigo, de hecho le eché un ojo al datasheet del TDA7293, y veo que ahí se dice que calienta como un diablo a altas potencias, que aparte claro está se alcanza un alto umbral de distorción, tanto así que hay un diagrama muchísimo más complejo para ponerlo a trabajar en alta eficiencia.

Lo que me puso a pensar, en que si quiero un amplificador con estos integrados, conviene ir sobrado un 100% del poder máximo que uno REGULARMENTE piensa sacarle, y eso cómo ? pues tirando de puente o paralelización montando 2 o más integrados por canal, así ya por ejemplo tu unidad trabajando a 100W, tendría que obviamente ir menos exigida que si fuera un solo integrado por canal, por lo que las temperaturas y la distorción estarían en umbrales mínimos. Pasa que me desanimó ver eso de que calientan como diablo y la distorción, pero pensé en eso que digo, y quizás sería buena solución, qué no ? Cómo ves amigo de doscientos centímetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2014)

Mirá , el tema de la distorsión en éstos amplificadores es mas o menos así :

A 100 Watts un 10 %
A 80 Watts un 1 %
A 70 Watts , posiblemente un 0,1 %

Fijate en éste papel la configuración puente-paralelo :

Figure 17. Basic Bridged/Parallel Amplifier Schematic

AN-*1192 Overture Series High Power Solutions* 

Y fijate éste armado así , se puede utilizar tranquilamente *TDA7293/94*


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracias amigo, aunque llegué a la conclusión de para qué seguir armando estas obsolencias de chips, siendo que philips ya tiene en el mercado interesantes CI clase D.  Como el tal TDA8950, de 150w x2, y 300w en modo btl monofónico. Imagínate montar dos de estos CI para una versión estereo de 300w x2. Parece que nadie del foro ha armado nada con estos, el disipador que necesitan es totalmente minúsculo.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Mar 30, 2014)

buenas tengo un problema con una caja activa (winco)que estoy reparando que trae el tda en modo puente  .resulta que no me sale sonido le separe del previo  le coloque señal y nada, revice la linea de mute y llega corriente y sige sin sonido no calientan ni nada  y tiene un pequeño pop al apagarce ..estaran quemados los cambio a los dos? haaaaa tambien lo probe a cada uno por separado y nada ???????????????????????????????


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 23, 2014)

SAYTRONIC dijo:


> Subo este pequeño amplificador diseñado con 2 IC TDA 7294 en Modo Bridge, versión mono canal de 170W con su respectivo PCB espejo, la baquela tiene una medida de 6.2cm de Alto x 9.8cm de Ancho, en la conexión ST-BY MUTE instalar un Switch de codillo.
> Para alimentar el amplificador pueden incorporar una fuente Min DC de +28V y -28V Max DC +35V y -35V 5Amp, puede usar un transformador con Voltajes Min AC 18V 0 18V  Max AC   24V 0 24V, la fuente se debe conectar  de manera correcta en sus respectivas terminales, especificadas en el screen de la baquela del archivo PDF.
> 
> PD: Adjunto el Diagrama y PCB del Sub-Controller de Evens Audio de Tailandia  por si alguien le interesa el controlador, la medida de la baquela es de 4.7cm de Alto x 18.3cm de Ancho.
> ...



Hola ,te copmento estoy armando el Sub-Controller de Evens Audio de Tailandia,ya hice el pcb ,falta montar componntes ,podrias subir info ,en la imagen no se puede ver bien;algunos valores de resitencias ,segun mi hulmide entender hay una parte del diagrama no esta  en la placa ??la parte del auto power system,saludos

Aalguien me pude ayudar ¿¿(en el  diagrama),las parte del filtro "4th order Linkwitz Reily
Filter"se puede ver dos pote stereo pero tiene un line a trazos que segun entiendo seria un pote doble stereo ,es decir:cuatro pote en uno .esto no exite ,entonces van dos pote stereo ,pero como fucnionaria ¿¿¿se supone que para una frecuencia de corte elegida deberiamos mover ambos pote con exactitud??? espero ayuda ,saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (May 1, 2014)

Gracias SAYTRONIC , arme el pre para subwofer ,arranco a la primera .Funciona  muy bien,adjunto fotos


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 2, 2014)

gente, acabo de descargar el pdf de este ampli en bridge(7294) y cuando lo imprimi me salio muy grande, lo configure a tamaño real, que puede ser el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2014)

Mal configurado el tamaño de papel en la impresora


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 2, 2014)

gracias por responder dos metros pero ya lo verifique y esta como siempre la utilizo para imprimir los pcbs que armo, alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 4, 2014)

mario17farias dijo:


> gracias por responder dos metros pero ya lo verifique y esta como siempre la utilizo para imprimir los pcbs que armo, alguna otra sugerencia?




 @mario17farias habría que redimensionarlo porque no esta a escala real, sigue este buen tutorial de @Fogonazo... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 4, 2014)

ok Yetrox voy a echarle un viztazo gracias por la info...saludos



Yetrox estuve mirando la info de Fogonazo, es buena para quien tenga conocimientos en el manejo de estas herramientas, debo ser sincero, ademas me gustaria que me den una mano porque mi intencion es imprimirlo ya con el tamaño que corresponde. algun alma caritativa por ahi? je.je


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 4, 2014)

mario17farias dijo:


> ok Yetrox voy a echarle un viztazo gracias por la info...saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Yetrox estuve mirando la info de Fogonazo, es buena para quien tenga conocimientos en el manejo de estas herramientas, debo ser sincero, ademas me gustaria que me den una mano porque mi intencion es imprimirlo ya con el tamaño que corresponde. algun alma caritativa por ahi? je.je






@mario17farias si es muy entendible que pocon pocon para el diseño, voy a darle un vistazo y te colaboro, pero si me imagino que tienes buen conocimiento en amplificadores con monolíticos, porque estos en Bridge tienen sus mañas y si algo no queda bien vas a tener un lio grande, al igual que los TDA sean falsos se van a quemar en un espabilar.


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 4, 2014)

Gracias Yetrox, de hecho tengo pensado armar primero, el que subio el amigo mnicolau(tda7294 v2.0), pero no puedo negar que me interesa bastante este diseño en bridge como siguiente proyecto. saludos....


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 4, 2014)

mario17farias dijo:


> Gracias Yetrox, de hecho tengo pensado armar primero, el que subio el amigo mnicolau(tda7294 v2.0), pero no puedo negar que me interesa bastante este diseño en bridge como siguiente proyecto. saludos....





@mario17farias Si seria mejor como comentas primero el 2.0 y luego si te lanzas al Bridge, aquí te dejo el PDF no se porque decía SAYTRONIC en el mensaje #*1* que las medidas del PCB son 4.5cm x 18.5cm, cuando veo que las medidas reales a escala son de 5.7cm x 9cm con PDF a 84.9%, antes de imprimirlo como tal te sugiero que imprimas un borrador para ver si quedo bien para tu impresora porque aquí @silverx1 lo realizo y según las medidas en el mensaje _#*41*_ son de 6.2 x 9.8cm, eso si depende de la configuración de cada impresora.


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 4, 2014)

amigo Yetrox, acabo de imprimirlo y se nota la diferencia, tambien le saque las medidas y me da 8,5 x 5,5 cm supongo que es la medida real y la que se ajusta a los componentes, pero lo confirmare apenas llegue a casa pues estoy en mi laburo en estos momentos, se agradece el aporte Yetrox sos un capo...saludos y te confirmo las pruebas despues.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 5, 2014)

Con ganas de armarme éste circuito, pero tengo algunas malas "referencias" de los TDA ya que son muy delicados, preferiría armar dos simples estereo en vez del bridge. Tal vez sea algo offtopic pero ¿alguno de ustedes no tendrá un esquemático para añadirle un limitador? Hace mucho vi uno que publicó crimson pero no me animé a armarlo por falta de tiempo, si alguien lo tiene a mano por favor facilitarlo, ah y masomenos este IC a qué sensibilidad trabaja para sacarle el 100% sin exigirlo?


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 5, 2014)

Valga la aclaración para DavídFelipe, el 100% que puede entregar un semiconductor se logra con máximos voltaje, corriente y cargas.
Por lo cual no se puede llegar a ello sin exigirlo en la configuración que trabaja este integrado en particular.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 6, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Por lo cual no se puede llegar a ello sin exigirlo en la configuración que trabaja este integrado en particular.



Si, debí explicarme mejor, sin SOBRE-exigirlo, es claro lo que dices.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 10, 2014)

Buenas noches compañeros, tal vez un poco off topic mi cuestión, pero resulta que me decidí a hacer el amp con TDA7294 estereo y conseguí estos integrados, por más que comparo se ven auténticos pero quisiera saber si son falsificados, para saber a que enfrentarme, dejo foto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2014)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ....me decidí a hacer el amp con TDA7294 estereo y conseguí estos integrados, por más que comparo se ven auténticos pero quisiera saber si son falsificados, para saber a que enfrentarme, dejo foto



Son originales...


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 11, 2014)

Al parecer uno salio dañado, de los dos uno funciona perfecto y el otro manda voltaje positivo al parlante... como lo monté en bases y no soldé iré mañana y diré que no lo he probado pero que me lo cambien porque se ve falsificado...


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 11, 2014)

hola david, lo mas probable es que no te lo cambien, pues te van a asegurar que es original, creeme ya pase por eso, pues queda la opción de probar suerte ¡¡¡quien sabe...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2014)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Al parecer uno salio dañado, de los dos uno funciona perfecto y el otro manda voltaje positivo al parlante... como lo monté en bases y no soldé iré mañana y diré que no lo he probado pero que me lo cambien porque se ve falsificado...


Yo también tenía 8 TDA7294 completamente originales y uno de ellos mandaba -Vcc al parlante al probarlo en mi PCB... y me tuve que comer el sapo..


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 12, 2014)

Bueno, me lo cambiaron!!!  yo dije que no lo había probado pero dudaba mucho por la serigrafía etc (el que atiende no sabe mucho de eso) y me dijo que los veía todos exactamente iguales así que no dudó en cambiarlo, no lo había soldado porque uso bases, llegué a probarlo y el que cambiaron anda OK, pensé que perdería el dinero.


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 14, 2014)

Bue...la sacaste barata je.je porque aqui en mi pais algunas tiendas ya ponen por sus comprobantes "No se aceptan devoluciónes ni cambios" en fin...me alegro que el cambio te haya salido bien..
saludos...



Yetrox acabo de imprimir el pdf con el pcb modificado que subiste (Amplificador TDA7293 BTL Calibrado Yetrox) y esta genial,  presente los componentes sobre la misma y coinciden los agujeros, gracias por el aporte compañero.....saludos.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola saludos a todos . . .
Mañana tengo que ir a buscar 2 TDA7294 para una reparacion y me habeis preocupado con los TDA7294 que no funcionan o falsos fabricantes, al menos aqui en Costa Rica no son ni baratos ni faciles de conseguir.

Veo que en la foto de DavidFelipe pone ST
Pero buscando veo dos fabricantes STMICROELECTRONICS en formato vertical y horizontal:
TDA7294HS
TDA7294S
Y ademas tambien lo tiene SGS Thomson Microelectronics

Otra: veo que hablais de 100 W y mas, alimentados con 50 V pero en las caracteristicas pone 50 V ¡MAXIMO! en vacio y sin señal y . . . 
Tambien que da como maximo 70W RMS y 100 de pico pero con mucha distorsion por lo que lo sensato es no sacar mas de 70 W y estaria ya ¡AL MAXIMO!
La tension ¡MAXIMA! que pone con 70W RMS es de:

RMS Continuous Output Power d = 0.5%:
VS = ± 35V, RL = 8 ohms
VS = ± 31V, RL = 6 ohms
VS = ± 27V, RL = 4 ohms

Tambien veo en esa foto unas conexiones nada recomendables para trabajar a gran potencia, o los cables deben soldarse o debe ponerse una regleta soldada al circuito impreso que permita ATORNILLAR un buen cable, eso si realmente se le sacan 100+100W y aunque solo sean 50W especialmente el cable de tierra o "cero" volts

Tampoco entiendo eso de "ponerle un limitador" a un amplificador, con lo facil que es poner un potenciometro de volumen, casi indispensable en todo amplificador y bajarlo a voluntad. 
Quiza se pueda poner un chicle pegado para que no se pueda poner al maximo, ja, ja, ja . . . lo digo pensando en un bar que tuve y que me subian el volumen cuando un mp3 se "oia flojo" sin saber que hacian . . . y luego venia . . . el que ¡SONABA FUERTE!

Podeis aclararme las dudas . . .


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 15, 2014)

Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo eso de "ponerle un limitador" a un amplificador, con lo facil que es poner un potenciometro de volumen, casi indispensable en todo amplificador...



Eso es obvio, el limitador se pone para evitar accidentes y malos manejos, como la caída de un micrófono, malos manejos insertándole una señal muy grande que a bajo volumen exija toda la potencia y al subirle más pues explote... etc, un limitador ES ALGO INDISPENSABLE en amplificadores de media a alta gama, así como las protecciones a la salida, la sola placa de potencia se queda corta en un buen amplificador.


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 16, 2014)

hola chema si le echas un vistazo al tema desde el primer post te va a ser de mucha ayuda, creeme yo ya aprendi eso je.je. si despues de eso no se satisfacen tus dudas echale a las consultas(te lo digo de buena onda) saludos...

Me refiero a la duda que tienes de los ics.


----------



## TRASTARO (Sep 5, 2014)

Saludos.

A SAYTRONIC, cantoni11 o a quien quiera responder.

tengo la misma duda que 



cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola ,te copmento estoy armando el Sub-Controller de Evens Audio de Tailandia,ya hice el pcb ,falta montar componntes ,podrias subir info ,en la imagen no se puede ver bien;algunos valores de resitencias ,segun mi hulmide entender hay una parte del diagrama no esta  en la placa ??la parte del auto power system,saludos
> 
> ..




Segun entiendo, este diseño del PCB.

imagen_







Corresponde solo a esta parte del circuito del 'EVENS AUDIO SUBWOOFER CONTROLER'
imagen_
s17.postimg.org/icvp09fi7/Con1.png

¿Donde esta el PCB del AutoPower System?, ¿es necesario o solo con la parte de los controles del SubWoofer se puede conectar y ya al amplificador?

Especialmente a cantoni11, 
imagen_
s23.postimg.org/8ox2xqhbv/power1.png

Supongo que esa parte es la de la tableta que se ve a un lado de la foto que pusiste en tu post #100, ¿o es algo totalmente diferente?

imagen_
s23.postimg.org/kfb0f4a4b/power2.jpg


----------



## jacd9 (Oct 16, 2014)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Eso es obvio, el limitador se pone para evitar accidentes y malos manejos, como la caída de un micrófono, malos manejos insertándole una señal muy grande que a bajo volumen exija toda la potencia y al subirle más pues explote... etc, un limitador ES ALGO INDISPENSABLE en amplificadores de media a alta gama, así como las protecciones a la salida, la sola placa de potencia se queda corta en un buen amplificador.



a mi compatriota david felipe, te comento que yo arme el ampli stereo con dos TDA7293 que dan un poco de mas potencia que los TDA7294...lo tengo trabajando hace un año, con una fuente simple( sin tap central) pero con doblador de voltaje. modifique el circuito de construya su videorockola . te recomiendo que uses las prevenciones del caso con estos TDA, prueba el ampli con lampara serie antes que nada, ponle un disipador bien grande y con buena silicona termica , suelen calentarse y quemarse rapidamente, ponle un buen ventilador y ojo que hay en el mercado muchos de mala calidad o truchos, es decir pirateados. buena suerte


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 17, 2014)

jacd9 dijo:


> a mi compatriota david felipe, te comento que yo arme el ampli stereo con dos TDA7293 que dan un poco de mas potencia que los TDA7294...



La unica diferencia es que el TDA7293 se puede alimentar maximo a 120V y el TDA7294 maximo a 100V, por lo demas proveen la misma potencia de salida 





Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> Pero buscando veo dos fabricantes STMICROELECTRONICS en formato vertical y horizontal:
> TDA7294HS
> TDA7294S
> Y ademas tambien lo tiene SGS Thomson Microelectronics.



STMicroelectronics y SGS Thomson Microelectronics son la misma empresa, hace algun tiempo solia llamarse SGS Thomson Microelectronics pero STMicroelectronics no es mas que una abreviatura del nombre anterior.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Mar 30, 2015)

Funcionó a la primera, con lo único que tuve problemas fue con las dimensiones de la placa, ya que la redimensioné a las medidas que dice el compañero SAYTRONIC pero aún así quedo un poco más grande, en todo caso muy buen trabajo, añadir red zobel, un control de temperatura y protección a los parlantes y queda listo, ah por supuesto un buen preamplificador, en mi caso pensado para guitarra electrica, saludos.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Mar 30, 2015)

Felicidades David, estuve muy ocupado y no tuve tiempo de daros las gracias a todos, hace ya meses que compre los TDAs repare la placa (pistas pulverizadas y desaparecidas en el compate) y funciono a la primera.
Investigando despues he visto que en estos circuitos no es estrictamente necesario un protector si se usa correctamente aunque te doy toda la razon en que con un uso profesional para el espectaculo es muy recomendable y te quedas mas tranquilo.
Saludos a todos-todas


----------



## luisba (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola
He encontrado dos esquemas del amplificador tda7294 en puente, uno es el publicado aqui y otro es el de construyasuvideorockola (abajo el link)
Mi pregunta es ¿hay alguna diferencia significativa entre este esquema y aquel en cuanto a calidad de sonido o potencia, etc.?
Yo me supongo que no, pero prefiero asegurarme.
Otra cosa en la que me he fijado es que al principio de este post pone que se puede alimentar con una fuente partida de 28*2=56 voltios, y que el consumo es de 5 amperios.
Realizando los calculos con la ayuda que publico Fogonazo de las  pautas de fuentes de alimentacion me salen 7.5 amperios a esa tension, y con un rizado del 4% sale un filtro de unos 67000uF, que sincermente me parece mucho.

El esquema de construyasuvideorockola:http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/Amp300W.pdf


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2015)

Luisba construye el esquema que prefieras, pero para ayudarte mas cómodamente, es mejor que construyas el que esta publicado en este hilo.


----------



## luisba (Abr 12, 2015)

Si, tengo intencion de construir este por que me parece un esquema mas sencillo, ademas de que evito tener que poner bobinas e introducir corriente alterna en el circuito del amplificador.
Sobre la alimentacion, son necesarios 7.5A que obtuve yo o con 5A basta
Gracias


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 14, 2015)

luisba dijo:


> Si, tengo intencion de construir este por que me parece un esquema mas sencillo, ademas de que evito tener que poner bobinas e introducir corriente alterna en el circuito del amplificador.
> Sobre la alimentacion, son necesarios 7.5A que obtuve yo o con 5A basta
> Gracias



Luisba ambos son muy buenos, el de Saytronic necesita unas pequeñas correcciones de dimenciones, pero funciona muy bien lo he realizado y suena muy fuerte.

La fuente puede ser de 5A, mas sin embargo yo use una fuente simetrica con trafo semiblindado de un Equipo Panasonic, de 4A a +/- 33V DC y quedo muy bien, lastimosamente ya no lo tengo, pero si alguien desea el Re-diseño del PCB me comentan.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Abr 16, 2015)

La fuente de alimentacion es muy importante en un ampli de potencia y tambien MUY IMPORTANTE el grueso de los cables de conexion, especialmente el de masa o tierra, ademas de centralizar en algun punto del chasis todos los tierras para evitar zumbidos extraños.
Lo de un transformador de un solo devanado no me gusta para nada, nunca sera igual a uno doble o de toma central.
Por otro lado no hay que obsesionarse con la potencia maxima teorica del ampli.
No te sirve de mucho un ampli de 300W que necesita una tension de entrada de 500mV y que solo le llegan 200mV, por poner un simple ejemplo, a no ser que le añadas un preamplificador no te dara ni la mitad de los 300W soñados.
Por otro lado si en lugar de un trafo de 33+33V AC le pones uno recuperado de 22+22V pues te dara menos potencia pero te aseguras el funcionamiento, no se sobrecargara ni recalentara y siempre podras cambiarle el trafo+puente rectificador+condensadores filtro cuando puedas o cuando te apetezca para sacarle aun mas potencia.
Pero lo de obsesionarse por la potencia maxima a conseguir antes de empezar no es una buena tactica.
Lo de los condensadores, minimo dos de 10.000 microfarads, de buena calidad y de una tension como minimo un 20-25% superior a la real medida en vacio o sea sin subir volumen. Y si es posible mejor dos de 20.000 mF o 4 de 10.000, especialmente para los sonidos bajos a alta potencia.


----------



## robertochanta (Jun 11, 2015)

Alguien me podría decir si los condensadores de 0.22uf y 0.56uk son de poliestir o cerámicos disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## robertochanta (Jul 3, 2015)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias SAYTRONIC , arme el pre para subwofer ,arranco a la primera .Funciona  muy bien,adjunto fotos


 hola compañero me podrías ayudar con las medidas de la placa del filtro que has hecho ya que estoy un poco confundido y además con cuantos voltios funciona gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2015)

robertochanta dijo:


> hola compañero me podrías ayudar con las medidas de la placa del filtro que has hecho ya que estoy un poco confundido y además con cuantos voltios funciona gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## luisba (Ago 6, 2015)

hola
he construido hasta ahora la version mono y lo primero que me paso al enchufar fue que exploto uno de los tda (el de la izda visto desde arriba concretamente) y me fundio los fusibles de 8amp jajaja. Como tuve algun problema al hacer el impreso lo haré de nuevo y metere otros tda.
La duda que me ha surgido ha sido: ¿hay que aislar los tda entre si del disipador con mica?
gracias


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 6, 2015)

Si ambos tda aislados, y el disipador a GND para evitar la captación de ruidos! 
SIEMPRE usa fusibles 1A o menos!! si funciona a bajo volumen si los cambias por otros fusibles mas acordes, y también SIEMPRE es mejor usar lampara serie.


----------



## luisba (Ago 7, 2015)

Hola
Ya he montado el ampli en mono y como me dijo Shevchenko puse unos fusibles pequeños y la bombilla en serie. La bombilla se encendió y se fue desvaneciendo hasta que se cargaron los condensadores.
Después lo he puesto sin la bombilla y no hace nada, es como si no estuviera enchufado. La alimentación es 18+18 en alterna y 26+26 en continua.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 7, 2015)

Antes de seguir seria mejor que pruebes cada TDA por aparte para ver que ninguno este dañado y ahí despues revisas el impreso que hiciste con el original.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 7, 2015)

Hola luisba tal como te dice Ferchito es muy recomendable probar que anden por separados, ami me paso que en un montaje no funcionaban y bueno... los desoldé y monte una placa en mono y uno de los integrados no andaba... una pena... desoldé y enchufe el otro y arranco de una.... fijate que se puede hacer un zócalo para esos integrados (cortando otros zócalos) y te lo puedes dejar como placa de prueba! Personalmente para esa potencia prefiero transistores... ya que en esa configuración se les exige el 100% a ambos ics... 


Saludos!


----------



## luisba (Ago 8, 2015)

Al final, como es finde y no hay nada abierto he armado la otra placa que tenía preparada. Al principio tampoco sonaba, le pasaba igual que a la otra. Después cambie una resistencia del stby (la de 30k) que me la dieron de 33k por tres de 10k en serie, lo enchufo y suena y además bien jaja. Lo malo es que como se calentaba soplé y se metió una rebaba que comunicó alguna pista y ahora en vacío suena como cuando las teles analógicas no cogían señal pero muy alto, y cuando inyecto sonido se oye parcialmente, no suena bien.
La mala suerte 
Alguna idea para arreglarlo? 
Creo que es el ic de la izquierda


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 8, 2015)

Siempre las pruebas aunque sean a bajo volumen con disipador, SIEMPRE y ni bien enchufas el dedometro sobre el IC asi si va mal (se calienta rápido) te da tiempo de desconectar! luego de soldar todo comprobar visualmente que no quede nada suelto, pasar un cepillo por las dudas!
Si tu problema persiste es probable que se haya dañado el ic  cosa que ami me paso con fusible y lampara serie, no evita que se dañe solo que no explote luego del daño  

Saludos y bueno ya esta mas cerca!


----------



## luisba (Ago 9, 2015)

Jaja si disipador tenia, pero creo que es algo pequeño. Como sonaba bien pues le fui dando volumen y claro... Jajajaja


----------



## plarenas (Sep 25, 2015)

GEGL dijo:


> Hola que tal yo tengo una duda con este amplificador la verdad ya estuve buscando y no encuentro nada, mira SAYTRONIC yo realice el amplificador y estuvo funcionando le conecte +25v, -25v DC y un parlante de 8 ohms a 400 watts rms, y ayer haciendo un bass test el TDA de la derecha exploto, pero eso no es lo curioso, sino que al cambiarlo se empezó a calentar el de la izquierda, revisando el diagrama me encontré con que una venas de cobre se reventaron las soldé, pero un nada, y ya van 3 TDA que me quema, crees que necesite realizar otro diagrama, lo curioso es que en la patita numero 6 en el TDA de la izquierda me registra un leve voltaje, y en el de la derecha no, ya no quiero quemar mas circuitos puesto que vivo en un lugar donde es muy difícil encontrarlos, y ya no se que mas puedo hacer, es muy sensible este amplificador en modo puente??? porque tengo uno sencillo y me ha trabajado al 100%



GEGL,

Hazte una lampara serie pon una de unos 25w y prueba tus circuitos con eso y vas a evitar que se te quemen



Estimados colegas del foro,

Me ha pasado algo curioso con este amplificador, tengo un zumbido bastante molesto pero solo cuando lo conecto a un preamplificador, si conecto el ampli solo no hay nada de ruido pero a penas lo conecto a la salida del preamplificador empieza el zumbido como de unos 50hz, medí la salida del preamplificador con un Osciloscopio y no tiene nada de ruido, lo que me llamo la atención fue que al puentear la entrada a la mismo GND empieza el ruido pero al aire no


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

La alimentación del preamplificador es del mismo devanado del trafo del Amp?

Si no lo es y es una fuente aparte, ambos trafos deben estar haciendo masa al chasis, para conectar nodos GND entre si.


----------



## plarenas (Sep 25, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> La alimentación del preamplificador es del mismo devanado del trafo del Amp?
> 
> Si no lo es y es una fuente aparte, ambos trafos deben estar haciendo masa al chasis, para conectar nodos GND entre si.



gracias ElectroWero por responder, es un transformador con dos salidas, una 25-0-25 ac y una 14-0-14 ac, son bobinados independientes y tengo 2 fuentes una regulada con 7915 para la rama negativa y 7815 para la rama positiva del preamplificador y una fuente con un puente rectificado y una bobina de choke mas 3 condensadores de 4700 uf por cada rama, el tema es que si pongo el punto medio de la salida de 14-0-14 aumenta el ruido, lo medi con el osciloscopio y es una señal de 101 hz supongo que es ruido de fuente


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

Pruebelo con un Preamplificador con fuente simple, puede ser que el problema venga del devanado de 14 + 14 o alguna mala conexión de masa que es lo mas probable.

Para este amplificador al ser bridge, lo que si requiere es una Red Zobel, auque parezca raro usarla para un TDA.

En cuanto a la fuente el Trafo en lo posible que este sea semiblindado, para evitar ruido en la fuente tal como lo ha blindado.

Desconecte la bobina de choque, conecte directo el Tap central a la fuente GND sin esa bobina, el cable del blindaje va a chasis no a GND. Realice eso y me cuenta.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 26, 2015)

A simple vista, mirando las fotografias se ve de lejos que tienes problemas de la instalación de la fuente de alimentación,

en especial las tierras,  además, la forma en que esta instalado el transformador el campo magético del mismo afecta los amplificadores operacionales que están muy cerca y no tienen blindaje, 
no solo es la cantidad de condensadores y la regulación, en tu caso ees un problema de tierras

ensaya el preamplificador con una fuente aparte y veras que desaparece el ruido


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2015)

plarenas dijo:


> gracias ElectroWero por responder, es un transformador con dos salidas, una 25-0-25 ac y una 14-0-14 ac, . . . .



Mira en este *tema* (Desde aquí en adelante) como se vinculan las conexiones GND de las diversas etapas.


----------



## plarenas (Sep 26, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira en este *tema* (Desde aquí en adelante) como se vinculan las conexiones GND de las diversas etapas.



Gracias Fogonazo,

desarme nuevamente todas las conexiones a tierra he hice la conexion en modo estrella, aunque mejoro seguia el ruido molesto a 100hz me acorde de algo que vi en un amplificador para bajo marca fender que me pasaron para arreglar, tenia el preamplificador y el amplificador separados, este amplificador tenia el GND del preamplificador al chasis y por el otro lado tenia el GND del amplificador tambien al chasis asi que lo probe de esa forma el sonido casi desaparecio tiene que estar todo en silencio y acercarme con el oido al parlante para poder eschuchar el zumbido voy a seguir revisando y les comento si logro eliminar por completo el zumbido


----------



## crony_mk (Oct 8, 2015)

voy a armar esta version del TDA7294 en bridge... me interesa saber que tan bien se escucha... tengo un subwoofer de 100W y el TDA7294 por si solo parece no levanta a todo  ... gracias por el aporte y comentarios, que siempre ayudan a saber como va todo...


----------



## Edr20 (Oct 14, 2015)

me gustaria tener el plano de este amplificador para armarlo me parece interesante y trabaja en 4Ω para un bajo



aqui hay otro de 550w esto si es verdad?



encontré la vaquela y sus valores 
This is the PCB of a TDA7293 x 4 amplifier that can deliver up to 350W of power( at +/-32V or higher).

 Output Power BTL (Watt) : 350W 

- Recommended Voltage Input: DC +/-30 ~ 35V

- Dimension:  152mm x 82mm x 25mm [L x W x H]

- Output Impendance: 4 ohm - 8 ohm


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 14, 2015)

Esta forma de sumar potencias de los integrados de potencia no es nueva, en los equipos,  por ejemplo






la behringer b300 usaba 3 LM3886 para el bajo y 1 LM3886 para el brillo, este circuito era muy estable, en el caso del que encontraste, nunca lo he probado con los tda, y el impreso que muestras tiene mal escrito la salida de audio como entrada, mucho cuidado que si fallan en eso.........
además usan unas resistencias de muy pocos vatios para sumar las potencias, y usar en puente dos integrados sumados........es un poco, como dijera.... arriesgado, con uno un poco defectuoso, puede dar inestabilidad grande

para responder la pregunta de si ese circuito con 7 integrados tda7293 de los 550w, segun el datasheet
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25102/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7293.html
El integrado da a lo sumo 50W rms, osea que los 7 darían aproximadamente 350W, eso si alimentándolos muy bien y suponiendo que son originales, ya si lo que quieres hablar de potencia pico.......


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 15, 2015)

Edr20 dijo:


> me gustaria tener el plano de este amplificador para armarlo me parece interesante y trabaja en 4Ω para un bajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El diagrama busquelo como TDA7293 + BTL diagram:






■■TDA7293 Modular Application■■

http://buildaudioamps.com/tda7293/


----------



## plaski (Ene 19, 2016)

Hola gente, vereis he buscado acerca de esto que me está ocurriendo y no encuentro nada... les cuento!

Hice la placa de construyasuvideor.... la de los dos tda7294 en puente y mono.
Ya con la placa montada y revisada me dispongo a ponerle un altavoz para probarlo y es imposible soportar el ruido que mete. Decir que lo alimento con un trafo de 220w y con 22+—v.

Y la señal de audio con un simple mp3.
Decir que el mp3 lo tengo al mínimo de volumen y parece que el altavoz se va a desconar. 

La música suena pero muy distorsionada, y con un zumbido horrible. Los integrados tibian un poco lo cual me da a entender que no hay cortos y que solo hay algún problema con la señal o filtrado de esta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2016)

plaski dijo:


> Hola gente, vereis he buscado acerca de esto que me está ocurriendo y no encuentro nada... les cuento!
> 
> Hice la placa de construyasuvideor.... la de los dos tda7294 en puente y mono.
> Ya con la placa montada y revisada me dispongo a ponerle un altavoz para probarlo y es imposible soportar el ruido que mete. Decir que lo alimento con un trafo de 220w y con 22+—v.
> ...


Tenes que consultar en el sitio de construyasuvideorockola. En este foro no damos soporte a los diseños de esa web.


----------



## plaski (Ene 19, 2016)

Es que no me responden... y es toda una desilusión tenerlo todo montado y que vaya tan mal. Y por curiosidad, porqué no respondeis a sus diseños?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

plaski dijo:


> Es que no me responden... y es toda una desilusión tenerlo todo montado y que vaya tan mal. Y por curiosidad, porqué no respondeis a sus diseños?



Publica imágenes del armado, circuito, diseño PCB, Etc


*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## plaski (Ene 19, 2016)

Se que no está bonita a la vista, pero uso muchos componentes reciclados y aseguro que no hay cortos.
Ayer estuve siguiendo el esquema y hasta donde llegué estaba todo correcto
Enlace a pdf de la placa
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda7294_mono.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjK_cyc47bKAhWJqx4KHUwsAhoQFggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNFkcqsGlcAJJZkRe33M65DOBWkSpw&sig2=pNhfGew-KVH1FhSIH40OqA

Mi fuente es 220va 30v ac con tap central


----------



## plaski (Ene 20, 2016)

También decir que he probado a cambiar la entrada de audio. Y a aislar los integrados del disipador. He puesto más condensadores a la salida a altavoz y he revisado todo.
Sólo me queda cambiar los eléctroliticos por unos nuevos ya que estos son reciclados. No tengo más integrados para saber si estos son el problema...


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 24, 2016)

plaski dijo:


> También decir que he probado a cambiar la entrada de audio. Y a aislar los integrados del disipador. He puesto más condensadores a la salida a altavoz y he revisado todo.
> Sólo me queda cambiar los eléctroliticos por unos nuevos ya que estos son reciclados. No tengo más integrados para saber si estos son el problema...



Arma una placa simple, en lo posible la de mariano o yiroshi,  o de ultima cualquiera y proba   de a 1 ic  por que no usaste este diseño que esta recontra probado



Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 24, 2016)

O puedes usar también el circuito propuesto por el fabricante en el datasheet del integrado, para estar mas seguro, pruebalos de a uno en modo simple.


----------



## plaski (Ene 25, 2016)

Pues no arme esos porqué a mi me interesaba los dos tda7294 en puente mono
Para poder alimentar dos pantallas que tengo de 15" y 200wrms


----------



## jvk85321 (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola, primero el circuito es para 150W y dudo mucho que los de creo que llegaria a unos 120W con ±25V, con ±22V da algo menos unos 100W, ademas debes tener en cuenta que necesitas 5A por rama para que los brinde. Segundo, la ganancia en tension del modelo que armaste esta en 57, lo que significa que la entrada de audio no debe superar los 0,350Vpeak para que el amplificador no sature. Ademas los parlantes no deben ser inferiores a 8 ohm. (Esta definido por fabricante y en el esquema que usaste tambien lo dice).

Pregunta, si pones la entrada del amplificador a tierra, este genera ruido o solo lo genera cuando su entrada esta al aire??

atte
jvk85321


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 26, 2016)

plaski dijo:


> Pues no arme esos porqué a mi me interesaba los dos tda7294 en puente mono
> Para poder alimentar dos pantallas que tengo de 15" y 200wrms



Pues lo mas indicado es probar cada amplificador por separado y estar seguro que los dos integrados están buenos, de lo contrario puedes durar mucho tiempo buscando una solución al problema.


----------



## plaski (Ene 27, 2016)

Estoy a la espera de que me lleguen unos potenciometros, y ya me dispongo a cambiar todos los condensadores por unos nuevos


----------



## plaski (Feb 16, 2016)

buenas, después de mucho esperar, le he puesto su potenciometro con su cable blindado.
sus condensadores nuevos y resistencias.... y sigue igual. zumba que da gusto. le he aislado el transformador y nada. he revisado el esquema de derecha a izquierda y viceversa... y lo veo todo bien, ya no se si puede ser algún integrado jodido...


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 16, 2016)

Tendrías que probar ambos.ics solos, intentaste atenuar la entrada de audio?
Si "cortocircuteas".  La entrada de audio el ruido desaparece?
Anda bien la fuente? Es adecuada la fuente?
Arma todo en gabinetes metálicos con chasis al punto de estrella de la fuente, directo o con resistencia... 
Podes grabar el ruido con el celular (10 segundos) y comprimido/subí así escuchamos, subí fotos del montaje, cableados trafo, rectificación y filtrado de fuente...


----------



## John Miller (Feb 16, 2016)

plaski dijo:


> buenas, después de mucho esperar, le he puesto su potenciometro con su cable blindado.
> sus condensadores nuevos y resistencias.... y sigue igual. zumba que da gusto. le he aislado el transformador y nada. he revisado el esquema de derecha a izquierda y viceversa... y lo veo todo bien, ya no se si puede ser algún integrado jodido...




Hola buen día viendo tu pcb, no alcanzo a ver bien  por la silocona térmica exparcida, si le colocaste la mica o no a los TDA y ojala el tornillo tenga su pasa muro, porque si no ahi va estar tu gran problema ese par hay que aislarlos sagradamente, porque estos conducen voltaje negativo en su encapsulado.


Ver el archivo adjunto 139129
Ese pcb es muy curvolineo y se tocan mucho las pistas, asegurate que ninguna este metiendo ruido, al igual este necesita su buen filtrado, de cuanto son los 4 condensadores de la fuente que soldaste?

MK.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 16, 2016)

Los TDA7294 son algo delicados y algunos ya vienen con defectos, por que los manipulan sin mediar proteccion por estatica,  hay que tener suerte para armarlos  sobre todo en modo bridge.


----------



## plarenas (Feb 16, 2016)

zopilote dijo:


> Los TDA7294 son algo delicados y algunos ya vienen con defectos, por que los manipulan sin mediar proteccion por estatica,  hay que tener suerte para armarlos  sobre todo en modo bridge.



no son tan delicados, yo he armado ya 3 en modo bridge y no me han dado ningun problema suenan bien tienen mucha potencia y los he maltratado mucho en el sentido de usar mas voltaje del indicado o menos impedancia de la recomendad y ningun problema, bueno esa es mi experiencia.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 16, 2016)

Aclaro que el integrado TDA algunos vienen fallados, y si he armado varios con ellos y por eso me intrigo eso de que ya armados algunos no funcionaran o se pusieran en corte, y solo colocando otro integrado en lugar del que no hacia nada o daba un sonido lluvioso se solucionaba.


----------



## plaski (Feb 17, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día viendo tu pcb, no alcanzo a ver bien  por la silocona térmica exparcida, si le colocaste la mica o no a los TDA y ojala el tornillo tenga su pasa muro, porque si no ahi va estar tu gran problema ese par hay que aislarlos sagradamente, porque estos conducen voltaje negativo en su encapsulado.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 139129
> ...


no le puse mica, pero le puse disipadores separados y bien aislados (para que no toque nada), y no había diferencia...
 el pcb está remirado y no tiene cortos.
esos condensadores son de 4700 a 50v cada uno.





shevchenko dijo:


> Tendrías que probar ambos.ics solos, intentaste atenuar la entrada de audio?
> Si "cortocircuteas".  La entrada de audio el ruido desaparece?
> Anda bien la fuente? Es adecuada la fuente?
> Arma todo en gabinetes metálicos con chasis al punto de estrella de la fuente, directo o con resistencia...
> Podes grabar el ruido con el celular (10 segundos) y comprimido/subí así escuchamos, subí fotos del montaje, cableados trafo, rectificación y filtrado de fuente...



la entrada de audio la puse con un potenciómetro. y en efecto se atenúa la señal, pero cuando enciendo el ampli, lo primero que hace es que el altavoz pega un petardazo y se contrae durante 7 u 8 segundos y ya deja pasar el audio, y cuando esto ocurre suena la música (MAL) Y un zumbido de fondo, que no se si será a 50hz pero se hace imposible. 
decir también que los integrados se calientan enseguida.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 17, 2016)

Hola buen día, bueno si están bien aislados no habra problema, un TDA que se caliente inmediatamente a una temperatura alta, es sinonimo de TDA falsificado.

Deberias probarlos uno a uno con un pcb simple monocanal, asi descartas si estos estan mal o falsificados, para que no te sea difícil probarlos usa porta bases o zocalo IC, para montarlos y desmontarlos.

Si deseas un pcb mas profesional yo te puedo ayudar a mejorarlo, para que tengas un optimo rendimiento en diseño y calidad.

MK.


----------



## marianelan (Abr 15, 2016)

Hola a todos, al conectar mi fuente a esta placa aclaro que mi fuente es de +24 /0 / -24 ,luego de hacer un rectificador a corriente continua quedándome +34v DC y -34v DC mas el 0 ,cuando conecto el pin de -35v sin tener la fuente enchufada (osea solo con los capacitores cargados), hace una chispa grande como si estuviera en cortocircuito, tengo miedo de quemar algo. ¿O solo es normal porque consume mucha corriente?

P.D: ¿Como me doy cuenta si tengo un integrado TDA falsificado?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2016)

marianelan dijo:


> P.D: ¿Como me doy cuenta si tengo un integrado TDA falsificado?



Deja fotos de los integrados y nuestros analistas de circuitos truchos/falsificados/originales te daran pronta respuesta. 



Porque solo conectas el punto de - 35V?, lo estas haciendo con el punto de tierra también me imagino... Eso no se debe hacer así, debes conectar los tres al tiempo y manejar la interrupción del amplificador a través de un switch en el primario del transformador.


----------



## marianelan (Abr 15, 2016)

en realidad probe la fuente, que me diera los +34v dc deseados y -34v , luego la desenchufe y procedi a enchufar cada cable del amplificador, puse el de +35v, el 0 y cuando fui a poner el de -35v como estaban los capacitores de la fuente cargados lanzo la chispa. luego hice otra prueba y sin querer roze la parte de la pista donde va conectado el -34v y le salto un pedacito de la pista. me parece que no es normal, aqui fotos del circuito.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2016)

Debes descargar los condensadores con una resistencia de 1 Kohm por ejemplo, para que no hayan saltos de arco voltaico mientras procedes con la conexión, entre mayor capacidad tengan estos el efecto es también mas devastador.


----------



## marianelan (Abr 15, 2016)

Bueno les hice caso y dije si se tiene que quemar que se queme, anduvo solo que se escucha como adentro de una lata, y a medida que subo el volumen se empieza como a distorsionar mucho, y hace un pop cuando le quito el suministro de corriente. que puede ser? 

EDIT 1: lo único que no se respeto porque no conseguí componente son los capacitores de 0.56uF puse unos de 47uF podria ser eso? Y uno de los integrados se calienta muchisimo mas que el otro, en menos de un minuto se pone muy muy caliente el disipador y es bastante grande.

Edit2: subi fotos de la fuente y como esta conectado la placa.

EDIT 3: elimine el ruido era el puente numero JP4 estaba desoldado, ya funciona me quede toda la noche probando jeje, mañana voy a realizar una prueba de audio aver si tira lo que dice tirar por ahora lo probé con un parlante de 3w y sale el sonido sin distorsión. 

EDIT 4: Hice la prueba de sonido suena excelente solo que no a la potencia que debería, suena un poquito mas y con mucha mas claridad que un amplificador de 18w que tengo armado , de echo los integrados están tibios casi fríos al tacto ni siquiera calientes que podría ser? los parlantes q*ue* uso para probar son unos jahro de 8" de 8 ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2016)

Está bonito  , tratá que las soldaduras queden brillantes y redondas-lisas.

No veo los disipadores !


----------



## John Miller (Abr 16, 2016)

marianelan dijo:


> Bueno les hice caso y dije si se tiene que quemar que se queme, anduvo solo que se escucha como adentro de una lata, y a medida que subo el volumen se empieza como a distorsionar mucho, y hace un pop cuando le quito el suministro de corriente. que puede ser?
> 
> EDIT 1: lo único que no se respeto porque no conseguí componente son los capacitores de 0.56uF puse unos de 47uF podria ser eso? Y uno de los integrados se calienta muchisimo mas que el otro, en menos de un minuto se pone muy muy caliente el disipador y es bastante grande.
> 
> ...



Hola buen día los condensadores se debe respetar ese valor de 0.56uF o 560nF de poliester, poner un valor de 47uF y electrolítico es un error grande

Un TDA cuando se calienta mas de la cuenta y en tan solo un momento de encendido el amplificador, es sinónimo de Falsificado, pirata, trucho.

No se si escribiste mal o entendi mal lo probaste con un parlante de 3W OMG.

El parlante mínimo debe ser de 200W a 8Ω, a pesar que es un TDA, al estar en Bridge la cosa cambia necesita una red Zobel y protector de parlantes para eliminar el POW.

Maki.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Abr 20, 2016)

Menos mal que no te da la potencia que deberia dar porque si lo pruebas con un parlante de 3w, adios al parlante.
No me parece que el trafo sea de la potencia adecuada, en la foto se ve muy pequeño, porque no comentas este punto. Deberias medir las tensiones positivo y negativo trabajando al maximo para ver que la tension se mantiene, si no se mantiene es que la fuente no da lo necesario y cae.
Otra cosa es la fuente de sonido que conectas para probar, si el fabricante da esa potencia con 350mV de entrada y le pones una señal de 175mV logicamente te dara la mitad de potencia y si le pones mas distorsionara, si es el doble muchisimo. 
Comenta estos puntos por favor, yo tambien quiero montar dos en puente en cuanto pueda. Saludos.


----------



## marianelan (Abr 22, 2016)

hola, he estado con parciales de la universidad estos días y no he entrado al foro ni he echo nada. el trafo da una tensión de 48v ac de punta a punta y de ac al 0 da 24v y 6 amperes es bastante grande en tamaño y pesado y la prueba final la hice conectando el amplificador al celular con dos parlantes de 8 ohm de 8" x 80wrms en serie. ¿tendria que fabricar un preamplificador para usarlo con el movil? de ser asi cual me recomiendan que sea facil de realizar y q pueda usar cualquier trafo viejo.
Otra consulta veo algunas pistas muy finas y por ahi en un post leí que alguien las reforzó con estaño ... cuales son las pistas que debería reforzar?
P.D: Dosminutos : en la foto no hay disipador pero uso uno bastante grande que salve de una pc vieja una amd inclusive tiene un cooler incorporado que lo mantiene bastante fresquito. lo que si no conseguí mica aislante


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 22, 2016)

Te recomiendo que leas el brillante post de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha de amplificadores !

Mica aislante : SI O SI !!! no se vayan a tocar uno con otro ... o cuando lo montes el olor a quemado va a invadir toda la cuadra...

El celu te tendria que dar suficiente señal para moverlo satisfactoriamente . Si no es asi , podrias modificar los valores de realimentacion para aumentar la ganancia ...PERO CON CUIDADO ....

Fijate el post de mnicolau https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/#post277439 que esta muy bueno y lee la hoja tecnica del 7294


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 27, 2016)

Yetrox dijo:


> @mario17farias Si seria mejor como comentas primero el 2.0 y luego si te lanzas al Bridge, aquí te dejo el PDF no se porque decía SAYTRONIC en el mensaje #*1* que las medidas del PCB son 4.5cm x 18.5cm, cuando veo que las medidas reales a escala son de 5.7cm x 9cm con PDF a 84.9%, antes de imprimirlo como tal te sugiero que imprimas un borrador para ver si quedo bien para tu impresora porque aquí @silverx1 lo realizo y según las medidas en el mensaje _#*41*_ son de 6.2 x 9.8cm, eso si depende de la configuración de cada impresora.




Hay que poner nuestro granito de arena (si falta algo aportar)


----------



## marianelan (May 7, 2016)

aca estacomo quedo armado amigos, tengo un problema de distorsión cuando supera 1.24Amp y como que hace golpes secos y deja de hacer golpes suaves y profundos y si no le bajo el volumen no se normaliza denuevo. el trafo es de 6Amp los integrados trabajan apenas calientes de echo los podes tocar que no queman al tacto. alguna idea de que podria ser. no se bien las especificaciones del parlante solo se que es de un sony muteki 250wrms de ahi nada mas lo compre por mercadolibre. y me da cosa abrirlo y que no quede igual aqui las fotos si me pueden ayudar me servira mucho. Saludos!... que preamplificador me recomiendan para este amplificador. alguno que sea bien siemple con control de volumen nomas.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 8, 2016)

Sin ser experto en amplis , ni entender que es pasar de "golpes suaves y profundos " a "secos" , solo por lo que veo en las fotos , esa "instalación" no es muy adecuada para probar con potencia. Es probable que estes teniendo alguna oscilacion .
- Primero y principal : Alejá el trafo! 
- Te recomendaria que ya lo armes en gabinete metalico con las masas adecuadas 
- Verifica que no tengas lazos de masa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2016)

Para hacerla corta, estas midiendo pal pomo!!
Medir 1.24A con ese tester y excitando con musica es como intentar cortar chapa de acero con un cortauñas.
Si queres saber si distorsiona el ampli, o los parlantes o no se que, necesitas un generador de ondas senoidales y un osciloscopio. Si no tenes acceso a eso, estas frito, y cualquier medida que hagas de otra forma es solo una adivinanza.
Por otra parte, no se por que supones que esta mal lo que te sucede...aunque no entiendo esa diferencia de "bajos" que mencionas.


----------



## marianelan (May 9, 2016)

hola ya tome las medidas necesarias y las recomendaciones que me dijeron, el ruido que hace no es constante es solo cuando pones alguna cancion con golpes y subis el volumen, hace el ruido del golpe como si estuviera el bobinado del parlante sucio con tierra como sucede en los autos. y si no bajas el volumen no se normaliza, lamentablemente no poseo osciloscopio por ahora tengo q comprarme uno y un tester de mejor calidad, estuve leyendo por ahi y hay equipos sony muteki que traen este woofer de 4ohm podria ser por estar haciendo trabajar el amplificador a poca impedancia el ruido?


----------



## AntonioAA (May 9, 2016)

No probaste otro parlante? ... ese puede estar defectuoso! 
Lo de la impedancia te puede quemar el ampli , pero no distorsionar


----------



## zorrux (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola amigos,tenia un par de TDA 7294 ,que me llegaron como muestra gratis  y decidi usarlos en un proyecto como este ,para  realizar un amplificador para guitarra.
Pero no pude usar el pcb de Yiroshi,las pistas delgadas  se me juntaban  y pegaban asi que busque un pbc menos conflictivo,que se los presento y recomiendo.
Ayer termine  el trafo  lo probe ,y funciono todo a la primera y lo comparto con ustedes.


----------



## plarenas (Jul 26, 2016)

es buenisimo este amplificador yo me hice 2 uno para un amplificador de bajo y otro lo puse en un monitor pasivo para dejarlo activo y anda de maravilla


----------



## zebax (Abr 6, 2018)

Muchachos buenas noches, revivo el tema para saber si me pueden resolver una duda, resulta que arme dos etapas iguales y el problema que tengo es que la señal de salida es muy baja, diría yo que tal vez unos 30 o 40 wrms, pensé que de pronto el pre-amplificador estaba chico pero probé alimentarlos con un TEA2025B obteniendo los mismos resultados anteriores, la fuente que tengo para cada etapa es de 23-0-23 a 4 Amperios, el parlante es de 15" a 8 ohm.
en lo que me puedan ayudar estaría muy agradecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

zebax dijo:


> Muchachos buenas noches, revivo el tema para saber si me pueden resolver una duda, resulta que arme dos etapas iguales y el problema que tengo es que la señal de salida es muy baja, diría yo que tal vez unos 30 o 40 wrms, pensé que de pronto el pre-amplificador estaba chico pero probé alimentarlos con un TEA2025B obteniendo los mismos resultados anteriores, la fuente que tengo para cada etapa es de 23-0-23 a 4 Amperios, el parlante es de 15" a 8 ohm.
> en lo que me puedan ayudar estaría muy agradecido


¿ Como mediste/estimaste la potencia de30/40W ?

Para medir la potencia de salida consigue en la red algún generador de audio "On Line", alimenta el amplificador con una señal de 1KHz (Senoidal) y mide la tensión sobre el parlante al momento de comenzar a recortar.
No es una forma muy seria de medir potencia, pero si es sencilla.

El *TEA2025 *es un amplificador de potencia, _*"De NINGUNA manera te sirve como previo de otro amplificador"*_


----------



## crosales (May 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver , con ±12v , excursionará hasta ±8V , como es bridge-puente consideramos los 16V , lo llevamos a RMS dividiéndolo por √2 = 11,3 Vrms.
> 
> Ahora Potencia será = V² / R =
> 
> ...


 Cómo calculas los 4v menos como excursión máxima? La eficiencia de 60%?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

Es lo que perdés  comunmente entre las junturas del transistor de salida + resistencia de emisor


----------



## Evergb (Feb 1, 2022)

SAYTRONIC dijo:


> Subo este pequeño amplificador diseñado con 2 IC TDA 7294 en Modo Bridge, versión mono canal de 170W con su respectivo PCB espejo, la baquela tiene una medida de 6.2cm de Alto x 9.8cm de Ancho, en la conexión ST-BY MUTE instalar un Switch de codillo.
> Para alimentar el amplificador pueden incorporar una fuente Min DC de +28V y -28V Max DC +35V y -35V 5Amp, puede usar un transformador con Voltajes Min AC 18V 0 18V  Max AC   24V 0 24V, la fuente se debe conectar  de manera correcta en sus respectivas terminales, especificadas en el screen de la baquela del archivo PDF.
> 
> PD: Adjunto el Diagrama y PCB del Sub-Controller de Evens Audio de Tailandia  por si alguien le interesa el controlador, la medida de la baquela es de 4.7cm de Alto x 18.3cm de Ancho.
> ...



Buen día. He armado este amplificador, le adicioné en el PCB unos fusibles en + DC y -DC, una salida para el ventilador y a la salida de audio una red de Zobel, está alimentado con un transformador 20 0 20 AC y  5A, a una carga de 8 Ohm. El sonido que sale es bueno y limpio, el problema es que es bajo el sonido y los tda 7294 se recalienta mucho, así no haya señal, a tan solo unos minutos de encenderlo. En un inicio le puse un diodo puente tipo peine de 6A, como también se recalentaba , lo cambié por uno de 15 A. Ya no calienta mucho. Quisiera saber si a alguien que armó este circuito tuvo este inconveniente. También para hacer descarte , que quizá en la red de Zobel haya un problema.

Coloqué la salida de parlante desde la pata 14, tal cual el diagrama, pero el problema sigue igual, por lo tanto no es problema de la red de Zobel. También realize las medidas de prueba de corto antes de energizar, todo bien, una vez energizado en el cátodo del diodo tener tengo 16 Vdc. , la conexión del mute/st-by está conectado a +28 DC, a la salida del condensador de 4700 UF, lo que realmente describo es un problema o es que los circuitos con este IC suele suceder así ?. Envío imágenes del circuito.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 1, 2022)

Evergb dijo:


> se recalienta mucho, así no haya señal, a tan solo unos minutos de encenderlo.



¿ Has medido el consumo con el equipo en reposo ?

Por la citación deduzco que hiciste el esquema que subió Saytronic pero la placa no es la misma, ¿ Seguro que no hay ningún error en la misma ? ¿ Revisaste que no haya nada fuera de lugar o alguna pista que quedo con algún "pelo" tocando otra ?

Una vez revisado lo anterior, ponle cables mas gruesos al puente de diodos, parecen de juguete.

Por cierto, ahí pareciera que hay pasta térmica como para armar otros 4 amplificadores .


----------



## Evergb (Feb 1, 2022)

SAYTRONIC dijo:


> Subo este pequeño amplificador diseñado con 2 IC TDA 7294 en Modo Bridge, versión mono canal de 170W con su respectivo PCB espejo, la baquela tiene una medida de 6.2cm de Alto x 9.8cm de Ancho, en la conexión ST-BY MUTE instalar un Switch de codillo.
> Para alimentar el amplificador pueden incorporar una fuente Min DC de +28V y -28V Max DC +35V y -35V 5Amp, puede usar un transformador con Voltajes Min AC 18V 0 18V  Max AC   24V 0 24V, la fuente se debe conectar  de manera correcta en sus respectivas terminales, especificadas en el screen de la baquela del archivo PDF.
> 
> PD: Adjunto el Diagrama y PCB del Sub-Controller de Evens Audio de Tailandia  por si alguien le interesa el controlador, la medida de la baquela es de 4.7cm de Alto x 18.3cm de Ancho.
> ...


Buenas tardes estimado,si,es el esquema de saytronic,a ese esquema le agregué los portafusibles y la red de zobel. Lo de los cables ,es solo para la prueba luego lo cambiaré.voy a volver a revisar las pistas..capaz a la hora de diseñar el PCB,algo se me escapó..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2022)

1) PCB mal hecha
2) Algún componente fuera de valor
3) Integrados falsificados 
4) PCB con un cortocircuito entre pistas
5) Todas las anteriores


----------



## Evergb (Feb 2, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) PCB mal hecha
> 2) Algún componente fuera de valor
> 3) Integrados falsificados
> 4) PCB con un cortocircuito entre pistas
> 5) Todas las anteriores


Y verifique todo...como saber si la CI es falsificado..?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2022)

Evergb dijo:


> Y verifique todo..*.como saber si la CI es falsificado..?*


Tal ves con una buena foto, grande y en foco del IC, se podría tratar de analizar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) PCB mal hecha
> 2) Algún componente fuera de valor
> 3) Integrados falsificados
> 4) PCB con un cortocircuito entre pistas
> 5) Todas las anteriores


Jo opto por la 5 !
!Saludos!


----------



## Evergb (Feb 2, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves con una buena foto, grande y en foco del IC, se podría tratar de analizar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2022)

!Hola a todos , debemos recordar que la parte mectalica del CI por donde es hecha la dicipación de calor es conectada a lo -VCC  segun la hoja de datos técnicos.
Portanto es inprescindible lo uso de Mica ayslante y bucha ayslante en lo tornillo de fijación.
Otra salida ( y mas conpleja en si hacer) es ayslar totalmente  lo dicipador de calor.
!Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) ese CI es de lo mas falsificado (Truxo Chino ) que hay por lo Mercado Ladro!
!Suerte!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) ese CI es de lo mas falsificado (Truxo Chino ) que hay por lo Mercado Ladro!


Los chips de la foto son originales, y el chip que está sujeto al disipador parece tener aislante de mica (y también cuatro kilos de grasa siliconada ).
El circuito en BTL está es el mismo del datasheet del 7294, pero a mí nunca me gustó mucho y yo hice dos amplificadores independientes mas un módulo conmutador stereo/BTL...así funciona a la perfección.
También les aclaro que ni de casualidad puede entregar 150/170W en BTL, así que no se traguen el sapo. Si le ponen carga de 8 ohms no lo pueden alimentar con mas de +/-25V y con eso les va a tirar, con suerte, 80W. Si le ponen 16 ohms entonces lo pueden alimentar con hasta +/-35V....pero con suerte van a llegar a 100W.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "Los chips de la foto son originales,"


!Quizaz si , quizaz no , eso solamente Dios puede saper !
Cuanto a la buena "aparencia" del CI , NO si equivoque , actualmente los Chinos son mestres en falsificación incluso seguramente ya tienem disponibles en las manos  maquinas de grabar matriculas a Laser , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------

